# WatchDogs



## soumo27 (Jun 5, 2012)

With the year's biggest video game show about to get under way, big game sequels like "Halo 4" and "Call of Duty: Black Ops 2," and "Assassin's Creed 3" are all vying for gamer attention.  But it's a brand new, never-before-revealed game called "Watch Dogs" that's causing a stir here on the eve of the Electronic Entertainment Expo.

Ubisoft revealed the open-world game during their press conference Monday in Los Angeles. (E3 officially opens its doors here Tuesday).  As the game was shown off during the press event, Twitter immediately lit up and "Watch Dogs" became one of the top worldwide trends through the late afternoon.

What seems to set the game apart is that players will be able to control an entire city — apparently by controlling a talented and mysterious hacker.

According to a Ubisoft press release, "Watch Dogs" "blends cutting-edge technologies and sophisticated game design into a realistic and living open world where players must use any means at their disposal to take down a corrupt system."

It goes on to say:



> In Watch Dogs, players enter the dangerous world of Aiden Pearce, a new class of antihero whose ability to hack into any connected system could be his most powerful weapon.  Whether it’s triggering a 30-car pileup by manipulating traffic-lights to trap an enemy during a downtown shootout or tapping into the city’s omnipresent security cameras to access anyone’s personal information, Pearce is capable of coercing and controlling almost every element of the world around him.
> 
> Not only does the game itself look interesting, but with many of us gamers growing tired of the never ending list of sequels, getting a look at an entirely fresh  concept was a pleasant change of pace.



But here, see for yourself:


[YOUTUBE]JCYmvG4o2Tg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]bmwyW-Q960M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alok (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

Another open world , looks great though. Good to hear that its coming to pc but before this i will see Sleeping Dogs from square enix.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

Bringing GTA style to new level


----------



## abhidev (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

This is awesome!!!! The character movements/animations are awesome!!! Looks awesome and stylish!!!!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

PC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iittopper (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

lots of open world game in 2012 - sleep dog , watch dog , etc
I wonder why everyone is using "dog" for the title


----------



## abhidev (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

coz maybe its a 'DOG' year according to the Chinese calender


----------



## theserpent (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

Wow awsome game!!


----------



## K3npachi (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

This game was the Show-sealer yesterday IMO. Great Visuals and Concept. Looking forward to it .


----------



## Faun (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

This is good. I hope it doesnt wear out of repetition.


----------



## Alok (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

Watched gameplay trailer, its damn impressive. Rich visuals and body & cloth physics. Surely looking forward to it.

good and some new concept.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

I will die off all this awesomeness...Epic games being shown on E3 this year..Need a GPU upgrade...need a CPU upgrade..Can't take this anymore..Need to rest..Download all videos..play it on loop..This IS Insanity...Ubisoft!! Die!!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

Watch Dogs, Star wars 1313, and Last of US...best of E3 this year.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*



Reaper_vivek said:


> I will die off all this awesomeness...Epic games being shown on E3 this year..Need a GPU upgrade...need a CPU upgrade..Can't take this anymore..Need to rest..Download all videos..play it on loop..This IS Insanity...Ubisoft!! Die!!



dude if you need an upgrade...then what abt me...look at my siggy


----------



## theserpent (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

Umm....any more update?


----------



## iittopper (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*



Reaper_vivek said:


> I will die off all this awesomeness...Epic games being shown on E3 this year..Need a GPU upgrade...need a CPU upgrade..Can't take this anymore..Need to rest..Download all videos..play it on loop..This IS Insanity...Ubisoft!! Die!!



you stole my memories!!!


----------



## kapilove77 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

I am ready for this game as well as my pc


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

Too bad most of the games are up for 2013 release.


----------



## Lost-One (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

hey hi guys,

are u guys sure its releasing this year cuz there are already a lot of big titles coming out this year....


----------



## gameranand (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

Finally a new game from Ubisoft. I thought they were just revising their series.


----------



## Lost-One (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

i just hope they have a big map,a good dark story,great bundle of vehicles, romance option like mass effect,and the least some customization option for player..


----------



## gameranand (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

I hope that this game is something that I don't expect in a good way, something new and fresh and unlike anything. I am sick of copied games.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

They haven't yet announced the platforms. Some are strangely guessing it to be an exclusive to Wii U. lawl.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

Wikipedia is stating that its for PS3, Xbox 360 & PC as for now.


----------



## Alok (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

No , i hate exclusives.
But look at those gorgeous graphics, it certainly coming to pc


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> They haven't yet announced the platforms. Some are strangely guessing it to be an exclusive to Wii U. lawl.



There can always be a possibility..Lot of people 'strangely' guessed it was PC exclusive, then Ubisoft said it was multiplatform, but lot of people again strangely guessed it would be on PC and next gen consoles, some still are, but ubi said it would be on 360 and PS3. So you never know, may be they'll port it to Wii U by then, depending on how it will do


----------



## sunnyhj (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

this one is with different ending  he steals a car and runs 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nwm46hiFNBQ


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

Thanks for that link. I d seen some people whining that the demo was all scripted, some of them even started posting the videos of the guy playing during the demo. Seriously, who would script all those crazy player-controlled camera movements lol. But good to know that its not scripted.


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

GTA V you got competitor


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*



pratyush997 said:


> GTA V you got competitor



Its not trying to be.


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*



cyborg47 said:


> Its not trying to be.


But it Is (without trying )


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

No its not.


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

^Cool. You won


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

\o/ \o/


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

there is another game releasing this year called "Remember Me" by Capcom  with game play similar to this game and its also coming for the PC..so can someone create a thread for it?


----------



## Flash (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

Great Dig!
----------
A new IP from Ubisoft. Hope it will soon set a trend like AC & POP.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

This year is a good year. Two fresh new IPs.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*



ghouse12311 said:


> there is another game releasing this year called "Remember Me" by Capcom  with game play similar to this game and its also coming for the PC..so can someone create a thread for it?



Not really, Remember Me is more of an Arkham City-esque game. Beat em up in an open world.


----------



## iittopper (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

Big News Watch Dogs fans!
Watch Dogs Will Be Out This Holiday For 'All Home Consoles,' Leaked Poster Says


----------



## gameranand (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

Mean Q4 2013. Long way to go.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

Oh crap that means a Next-next gen game ...


----------



## gameranand (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*



theserpent said:


> Oh crap that means a Next-next gen game ...



Depends on the release date of consoles.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*



theserpent said:


> Oh crap that means a Next-next gen game ...



dont think so...


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

Its possible, most of the developers have already had the dev kits for a while now, and the PS4 announcement is 4 days away.

It could be both current gen and next gen imo, ubi would be stupid not to release it on the current gen with such a huge player base.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

Yeah it will release on Current as well as Next gen consoles.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*



cyborg47 said:


> Its possible, most of the developers have already had the dev kits for a while now, and the PS4 announcement is 4 days away.
> 
> It could be both current gen and next gen imo, ubi would be stupid not to release it on the current gen with such a huge player base.



So it's confirmed that Sony'll be announcing PS4 on 20th?



cyborg47 said:


> Its possible, most of the developers have already had the dev kits for a while now, and the PS4 announcement is 4 days away.
> 
> It could be both current gen and next gen imo, ubi would be stupid not to release it on the current gen with such a huge player base.



So it's confirmed that Sony'll be announcing PS4 on 20th?


----------



## Thunder (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> So it's confirmed that Sony'll be announcing PS4 on 20th?


Not confirmed but its surely the new PS.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*



gameranand said:


> Yeah it will release on Current as well as Next gen consoles.



well that will be a first 



Thunder said:


> Not confirmed but its surely the new PS.



yes it is!!


----------



## gameranand (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*



anirbandd said:


> well that will be a first



Not exactly. When Xbox 360 and PS3 were released there were many games that were released on all the consoles. For example NFS Most Wanted.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

oh..


----------



## IndianRambo (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

new gameplay video
Watch_Dogs - Open World Gameplay Premiere [UK] - YouTube


----------



## iittopper (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

^^ it was show on pc . I am guessing pc version will be even better than playstation 4 and wii u .


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*



iittopper said:


> ^^ it was show on pc . I am guessing pc version will be even better than playstation 4 and wii u .



PC, with specs close to a PS4.


----------



## iittopper (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*



cyborg47 said:


> PC, with specs close to a PS4.



hmm thats great ! visually its the best looking open world game . This is going to be one of the best game if it is not too much scripted !


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

Shyt! I'll upgrade when Radeon HD8xxx releases. I don't wanna be regretting when I get HD7950 and HD8xxx releases soon after that.

Also heard Crysis 3's shyt [except for the Nanosuit and Psycho, of course], so I don't need to upgrade.

And this looks amazing, hope this is as big as GTAV.


----------



## sunnyhj (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

New PS4 Gameplay Trailer unveiled on PS4 Event


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

Is it the sequel of Sleeping Dogs?

Sleeping Dogs -> Watch Dogs -> Bull Dog -> Angry Dog -> blah blah Dog


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*



Zangetsu said:


> Is it the sequel of Sleeping Dogs?
> 
> Sleeping Dogs -> Watch Dogs -> Bull Dog -> Angry Dog -> blah blah Dog



No. And WTF?


----------



## RCuber (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

yea.. WTF??


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*



Zangetsu said:


> Is it the sequel of Sleeping Dogs?
> 
> Sleeping Dogs -> Watch Dogs -> Bull Dog -> Angry Dog -> blah blah Dog



Well that was entertaining..thank you.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Shyt! I'll upgrade when Radeon HD8xxx releases. I don't wanna be regretting when I get HD7950 and HD8xxx releases soon after that.
> 
> Also heard Crysis 3's shyt [except for the Nanosuit and Psycho, of course], so I don't need to upgrade.
> 
> And this looks amazing, hope this is as big as GTAV.



Why radeon 8xxx series and not geforce 7xx series? You are NvidiaGeek right??


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

ehh hez juss exxxciteddzz!!


----------



## Flash (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

What The Hack is that PS4 trailer.

Did i see the perfect combination of [Sleeping Dogs + Assassin Creed + Deus Ex: HR + Just Cause + WheelMan] there?


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*



Zangetsu said:


> Is it the sequel of Sleeping Dogs?
> 
> Sleeping Dogs -> Watch Dogs -> Bull Dog -> Angry Dog -> blah blah Dog



you missed Naughty Dog


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*



vickybat said:


> Why radeon 8xxx series and not geforce 7xx series? You are NvidiaGeek right??


I couldn't get "ATIGeek" as a name, seriously, that's why. -.-




cyborg47 said:


> ehh hez juss exxxciteddzz!!


Like hell, yeah.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

I think AMDGeek would be more appropriate.


----------



## iittopper (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> I couldn't get "ATIGeek" as a name, seriously, that's why. -.-
> 
> 
> 
> Like hell, yeah.



watch dog engine is same as ac3 anvil next , right ? And i dont think it will have fps drop like we got in boston ! So i think een a 7850 can max out the game


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*



iittopper said:


> watch dog engine is same as ac3 anvil next , right ?



Nope, not Anvil.


----------



## iittopper (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*



cyborg47 said:


> Nope, not Anvil.



anvil next


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*



iittopper said:


> anvil next



Wikipedia isn't illuminati's personal note book 
It was announced that its a brand new Engine, whether based on Anvil or not is yet to be seen.


----------



## iittopper (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*



cyborg47 said:


> Wikipedia isn't illuminati's personal note book
> It was announced that its a brand new Engine, whether its based on Anvil is yet to be seen.



damn wikipedia !i misguides me frequently !


----------



## gameranand (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

Well Wikipedia is not a gaming news site. What do you expect ??


----------



## iittopper (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*



gameranand said:


> Well Wikipedia is not a gaming news site. What do you expect ??



well..., to know about games , i always first open wiki !


----------



## gameranand (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*



iittopper said:


> well..., to know about games , i always first open wiki !



You can use Wikia but not Wikipedia. Best bet is Google and other gaming sites.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

this one has free running....looking froward to it


----------



## iittopper (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

watchdogs will use new engine "disrupt" and not anvil next
Watch Dogs will use new engine, not old Assassin's Creed tech | News | PC Gamer


----------



## gameranand (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*



iittopper said:


> watchdogs will use new engine "disrupt" and not anvil next
> Watch Dogs will use new engine, not old Assassin's Creed tech | News | PC Gamer



Well thats a good thing. Anvil engine didn't impressed us much.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*



iittopper said:


> watch dog engine is same as ac3 anvil next , right ? And i dont think it will have fps drop like we got in boston ! So i think een a 7850 can max out the game



No please don't say like that. I hate ac3 more than I hate my math teacher. That game ran like butter on nvidia 410 and lagged like hell on my hd 7670.


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

Damn I expected Watch dogs to have Euphoria Engine. it's the one rocking in GTA IV


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*



pratyush997 said:


> Damn I expected Watch dogs to have Euphoria Engine. it's the one rocking in GTA IV



Gta4 pc port was crap. Even high end rigs shuttered.


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*



Harsh Pranami said:


> Gta4 pc port was crap. Even high end rigs shuttered.


Though vehicle physics is good


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*



Harsh Pranami said:


> Gta4 pc port was crap. Even high end rigs shuttered.


Exactly.


pratyush997 said:


> Though vehicle physics is good



So what?? You want to play the game at respectable frames or want to see better physics on Youtube videos. Because that would be the case with GTA4 because its porting was so horrible that only High End machines were able to enjoy the game, or you have to lower the settings.


----------



## iittopper (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

*Watch Dogs: PC is lead platform*

Watch Dogs developer Ubisoft Montreal is using PC as its lead platform
before taking its sandbox game to PS4 and – most likely – Xbox 720.

peaking with Dutch site Inside Gamer,
Ubisoft CEO Yves Guillemot revealed that Watch Dogs is using PC as its
lead platform, and will then be ported to subsequent formats.
The reason – he said – was that the Intel-based PS4 architecture
makes it easier to port games across from PC than previous generations.

Said Guillemot, “We expect fewer problems with porting games to the
PS4 than the PS3, which had a completely different infrastructure.
Previously, we developed games first on the Xbox 360 and then translated
them onto the PS3. It took a lot of time and money to port.”

But now PS4 is easy to port for, he says.

SRC: VG247


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*



gameranand said:


> So what?? You want to play the game at respectable frames or want to see better physics on Youtube videos. Because that would be the case with GTA4 because its porting was so horrible that only High End machines were able to enjoy the game, or you have to lower the settings.


It was a Crap port! not crap engine!
IMO You have played sleeping dogs right?
Vehicle physics suckx!
and yeah I never told that GTA IV is the amazing port


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

Ah....Ubisoft was right about this in Far Cry 3 so I think they would be right in this case also. 



pratyush997 said:


> It was a Crap port! not crap engine!
> IMO You have played sleeping dogs right?
> Vehicle physics suckx!
> and yeah I never told that GTA IV is the amazing port



I also never said that game is bad or anything. I just said that optimization sucked big time which was a deal breaker really. I would like a inferior looking game with better optimizations.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

The framerate was bad sometimes, but it was far from a deal breaker.


----------



## Inceptionist (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

Person of Interest : The Game


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

Well lets stop about GTA 4 and start with Watchdogs.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*



cyborg47 said:


> Nope, not Anvil.



Watchdogs uses ubisoft's brand new next gen *"Disrupt Engine"*. It has some significant innovations in AI design apart from visual quality.

Here's some more info from the developers on their first cross generation title. It will be one of the early titles to take advantage of the ps4 architecture.
There will be striking difference between wiiu and ps4 port.

*Watch Dogs creative director talks improvements for PS4 version*

*Watch Dogs will Disrupt the industry and PS4 gamers will benefit most*

*Same is applicable to PC users too*.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*


----------



## darkv0id (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

^Yeah!!!! 

It's good to see rumors about release dates come true for once. This, alongside The Witcher 3 and GTA V is the only game I am genuinely hyped up for.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

damn!!!! I just hope it runs on my pc


----------



## iittopper (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

So 21 november is fine for me . November and december is going to to be most epic month of 2013 .


----------



## heidi2521 (May 10, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

Watch Dogs Free-Roaming Preview - IGN Game Previews - IGN Video

Preview: Video: Brand new Watch Dogs gameplay Gameplay Preview - ComputerAndVideoGames.com

Inside Watch Dogs, Ubisoft's new open world &bull; Previews &bull; PlayStation 4 &bull; Eurogamer.net

Watch Dogs preview: Grand Theft OS - Video Game News, Videos and File Downloads for PC and Console Games at Shacknews.com

Breaking Free Of Binary Morality - Watch Dogs - PlayStation 4 - www.GameInformer.com

Watch Dogs' voyeurism, moral choices and clever AI | Polygon







Forget the gameplay. The most hilarious part was this:



> It's PS4 footage, running on a PC with a 360 controller


----------



## Nerevarine (May 10, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

Dominic gay 
trollolol


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 10, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

Wow! This just became the most wanted game for me along with Deadpool and Arkham Origins. I wonder what R* has in store in GTAV because this looks like it packs a lotta new things and shyt. 

Ubi, show R* aren't the only guys.


----------



## heidi2521 (May 12, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

Watch Dogs team enlisted feedback from Kaspersky Labs to make hacking more realistic | VG247

Lets hope that we have to do some actual work like writing some code and trying to figure out vulns and fine tuning the scripts ourselves and what not rather than Aiden simply being a script monkey(at least while we are controlling him).


----------



## darkv0id (May 12, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

^ From what I saw from the interview with Sessler (and from the gameplay vids), I think we have to simply press a button to hack stuff, idk if there's a minigame at all.


----------



## heidi2521 (May 12, 2013)

*Re: WatchDogs [UBISOFT] PC/Xbox360/PS3*

^Wut. Why did they even need to consult Kaspersky then? I don't think that they would have been brought in for the story or most of the rest of the gameplay. 

The only semi-plausible reason I can think of  would be to prevent moments like this:


----------



## darkv0id (Jun 10, 2013)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

The E3 CGI trailer has been leaked (slightly NSFW).


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 10, 2013)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

somebody hacked ubisoft, LOL!


----------



## Thunder (Jun 10, 2013)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

That was an epic trailer. Can't wait to play this game.


----------



## Jripper (Oct 15, 2013)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Watch Dogs has been delayed on all platforms into spring 2014 | VG247


Damn you ubisoft! -____________-


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 15, 2013)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

noooooooooooooooooooooooo ... Why ...


----------



## Bhargav (Oct 16, 2013)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

After Rockstar games Ubisoft is also doing this kinda things its a sad thing .......

But If i remember correctly all games which do delays like are massive successes later (Like GTA5,Max payne 3 )
i hope with this game also


----------



## iittopper (Oct 16, 2013)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Take your time ubisoft . If ea would have done same thing of delaying mass effect 3 , then it would not have got such disaster user reaction. Hopefully the game would look as visually great as shown in e3 2012.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 16, 2013)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

I don't care of they release the game today or tomorrow or one year later. I just need a perfect game that I can enjoy, not a half baked caked.


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 16, 2013)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

 well said bro.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 19, 2013)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Worth reading, though I'm not sure if this is a good thing or bad.

Is Ubisoft Using Dunia Engine Instead Of Disrupt Engine For PC Version Of Watch_Dogs? | GearNuke


----------



## Flash (Feb 25, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Meet Ubisoft


----------



## snap (Mar 6, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



- - - Updated - - -

is it just me or the graphics looks really meh, maybe the trailer is for xbox 360

*www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=780092


----------



## tkin (Mar 6, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

And there will be bugs


----------



## iittopper (Mar 6, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Even if its a xbox 360 trailer , it doesn't look better than gta 5 ( A bigger open world game) . Why the hell ubisoft showed such an old gen graphic trailer when E3 demo was so awesome ?


----------



## snap (Mar 6, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Watch Dogs - Videoanteprima - 13243 atleast this looks somewhat better than that trailer

- - - Updated - - -

A Glimpse Into Making Your Own Mark On Chicago - Watch Dogs - Xbox One - www.GameInformer.com


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

I just hope PC version will be better.


----------



## HE-MAN (Mar 6, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

watch dogs is confirmed for release on may 27 officially by ubisoft


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Well finally we have a release date. I was thinking Q3 or Q4 of 2014.


----------



## beingGamer (Mar 6, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

now i feel like it was a good decision to buy a new pc 
will wait for this game


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



anikkket said:


> now i feel like it was a good decision to buy a new pc
> will wait for this game



I never wait for a game.


----------



## seamon (Mar 6, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Will I be able to play at med or high? 1080p.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



seamon said:


> Will I be able to play at med or high? 1080p.



Mid, I guess yeah.


----------



## seamon (Mar 6, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



gameranand said:


> Mid, I guess yeah.



With the other one? low?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 7, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



seamon said:


> With the other one? low?



What other one ??


----------



## seamon (Mar 7, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



gameranand said:


> What other one ??



laptop---> Inspiron 15. -.-


----------



## iittopper (Mar 7, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

First reveal @ E3 2012 was so awesome . Now it look like ps2 era game .

*www.abload.de/img/watch_dog-50uu0c.gif


----------



## gameranand (Mar 7, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



seamon said:


> laptop---> Inspiron 15. -.-



Yeah I think it will run on low but at lower res.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 7, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

It needs 6gb RAM


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 7, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

^minimum is 4GB

Shiva


----------



## seamon (Mar 7, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



gameranand said:


> Yeah I think it will run on low but at lower res.



I think that's not true. Crysis 3 recommended GTX 680 in the Hi-performance category whereas Watchdogs recommends GTX 670. Crysis 3(25-30 FPS) is playable in mine in 1080p with everything maxed out but AA set to 1xSMAA. I am guessing I will be able to max out Watch dogs with AA set to little low(maybe) and SSAA off if the game supports it. BTW Ghosts and BF 4(SSAA off) are playable maxed out in this one 1080p.


----------



## tkin (Mar 7, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

All games overestimate requirements, a gtx670 or equivalent card will max it out, only gripe is the rumor that instead of the new engine, pc users might get stuck with the buggy dunia engine.


----------



## seamon (Mar 7, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



tkin said:


> All games overestimate requirements, a gtx670 or equivalent card will max it out, only gripe is the rumor that instead of the new engine, pc users might get stuck with the buggy dunia engine.



A GTX 670 will probably max it with 60 FPS.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 7, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

*static1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130908173031/count-to-60/images/1/14/Son_i_am_disappoint.gif


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 7, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



tkin said:


> All games overestimate requirements, a gtx670 or equivalent card will max it out, only gripe is the rumor that instead of the new engine, pc users might get stuck with the buggy dunia engine.



Its still a rumor though.. very unlikely..


----------



## snap (Mar 8, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Watch Dogs: 8-player free roam mode confirmed by Ubisoft | VG247

*mp1st.com/2014/03/07/watch-dogs-multiplayer-modes-reveal

- - - Updated - - -

*www.polygon.com/2014/3/6/5477236/watch-dogs-hands-on-video-interview-release-date


----------



## RBX (Mar 10, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

What's with the graphics? Reminded me GTA Vice City days.


----------



## HE-MAN (Mar 10, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

i just hope the pc version still looks the same as e3 2012 demo at least to some extend


----------



## iittopper (Mar 10, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

^ I highly doubt that . Also from what i have heard , there is no blood in game , no shooting while driving . And since its ubisoft . expect them to delay PC version by 1-2 week .


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



iittopper said:


> ^ I highly doubt that . Also from what i have heard , there is no blood in game , no shooting while driving . And since its ubisoft . expect them to delay PC version by 1-2 week .



Hell 1 or 2 weeks. I can handle 1 year but just want a damn good games without bugs and all.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 10, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

^ you took the words out of my mouth!! 

Shiva


----------



## abhidev (Mar 10, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

I have a feeling that its gonna cost around  4k :/


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



abhidev said:


> I have a feeling that its gonna cost around  4k :/



I have other ways.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 10, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



abhidev said:


> I have a feeling that its gonna cost around  4k :/



Its not an EA game , Ubisoft games are selling at 1.5k currently . I ordered it from gamesinc last year when price was 999 .


----------



## orajwade (Mar 10, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Yeah,Kinda poopy...


----------



## Flash (Mar 10, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



iittopper said:


> ^ I highly doubt that . Also from what i have heard , there is no blood in game , no shooting while driving . And since its ubisoft . expect them to delay PC version by 1-2 week .



*Rating Summary: *This is third-person shooter/action game in which players assume the role of Aiden Pearce, a hacker trying to find an evil mastermind. Players use pistols, machine guns, assault rifles, and explosives to kill various human enemies (e.g., criminals, police officers). When close to an enemy, players are able to shoot them in the head or knock them out with a black jack. Players have the ability to kill captives after (mostly) off-screen interrogations. Cutscenes depict further instances of violence (e.g., a man stabbed in the neck and shot multiple times). Combat is highlighted by cries of pain, blood-splatter effects, and realistic gunfire. During the course of the game, female characters sometimes appear topless. One scene depicts women auctioned off to a room full of male buyers; in another scene, sexual moaning sounds can be heard behind walls. The central character is sometimes depicted drinking alcohol; after each shot, players are prompted to steady Aiden's blurred vision/balance. In a few instances, characters are described as “addicted to narcotics” or “convicted of drug trafficking.” The words “f**k,” “sh*t,” and “a*shole” can be heard in the dialogue

Watch Dogs


----------



## snap (Mar 18, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Watch Dogs: Ubisoft confirms new content added during delay | VG247


----------



## snap (Mar 21, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*


----------



## snap (Mar 28, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



- - - Updated - - -

Watch Dogs to use Steam

- - - Updated - - -

*www.dsogaming.com/news/watch-dogs-...er-daynight-cycle-npcs-environments-vehicles/


----------



## abhidev (Mar 28, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

I just hope it's available for not more than 10$ on some Russian or Mehico site


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Well if it will use only Steam DRM then I'm happy because Ubi DRM is crap.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 29, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

anyone preordered it yet? available for 1.8k on flipkart

Shiva


----------



## snap (Apr 2, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*


----------



## snap (Apr 5, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Pre-purchase Watch_Dogs


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Oh man games are getting pricier and pricier. Even at 75% discount, this would be $12.


----------



## snap (Apr 5, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Watch Dogs - PS4 and Xbox One "Identical In Almost Every Way", New Screens Released - MP1st


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 5, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



gameranand said:


> Oh man games are getting pricier and pricier. Even at 75% discount, this would be $12.



U can get it for 1.8k at game4u.

Shiva


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



shivakanth.sujit said:


> U can get it for 1.8k at game4u.
> 
> Shiva



Stilll tpp much for me.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 6, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

damn
The official requirements again say 6 gb ram :/
Should I cancel pre order?


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 6, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Whats ur config??

Shiva


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



theserpent said:


> damn
> The official requirements again say 6 gb ram :/
> Should I cancel pre order?



I think I told you on steam not to, didn't I.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 6, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



gameranand said:


> I think I told you on steam not to, didn't I.



Dam :/...Will see if can get a ram stick


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



theserpent said:


> Dam :/...Will see if can get a ram stick



You better, but its months to go so you can buy that time.


----------



## seamon (Apr 6, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

IGN says minimum is 4 GB RAM.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



seamon said:


> IGN says minimum is 4 GB RAM.



He is not aiming for Min requirements IIRC.


----------



## logout20 (Apr 7, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

wait for game to release..someone will release the patch to remove the ram requirement...like cod:ghost


----------



## theserpent (Apr 7, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



gameranand said:


> He is not aiming for Min requirements IIRC.



I am


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 7, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



theserpent said:


> I am



You ordered it from flipkart? at 1K price?


----------



## theserpent (Apr 7, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



arijitsinha said:


> You ordered it from flipkart? at 1K price?



1.5k :/


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 7, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



theserpent said:


> 1.5k :/



Ohh.. For 1K, you could have kept that. 

I ordered this game long back in a site "gamesiinc(now it is bootstrap)" at a price 650Rs. (price was 1k and they were giving 350 rs discount). But that mofo site doesn't have pre-order price guarantee. Last time for Batman-Arkham Origin they were asking for additional 500 Rupees. . Lets see what they will do for Watchdogs.


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 7, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Its been around 10 months since I pre-ordered this game from flipkart at Rs 999  The good thing is that flipkart sticks to it's preorder price even if there is a hike later. I recently got an email from flipkart regarding my preorder and the extra ulc that I will get along with it.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 7, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



logout20 said:


> wait for game to release..*someone* will release the patch to remove the ram requirement...like cod:ghost



someone?? 

its that easy?


----------



## iittopper (Apr 7, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Its about time that everyone should upgrade to 8 GB ram . Welcome to Next gen


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 8, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Why is this game getting delayed


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



ariftwister said:


> Why is this game getting delayed



To make it better would be my first guess.


----------



## snap (Apr 8, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

*www.ign.com/articles/2014/04/07/watch-dogs-requires-uplay-on-pc


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



snap said:


> Watch Dogs Requires Uplay on PC - IGN



Again. First they said Steam and now the same old crap.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 8, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



snap said:


> Watch Dogs Requires Uplay on PC - IGN



Okay canceling my pre order


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 8, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

^is it that bad?


----------



## theserpent (Apr 8, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Cancelled my pre order...


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



Pasapa said:


> ^is it that bad?



Yup Uplay is a PITA.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 8, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Why??

Shiva


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



shivakanth.sujit said:


> Why??
> 
> Shiva



Well for instance, creates problems with Steam DRM, 2 DRMs for same purpose doesn't make sense, increases the launch time of the game. The game overlay is again very painful.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 10, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

[youtube]fWKOyqOJMmQ[/youtube]


----------



## snap (Apr 11, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

uPlay for Watch Dogs on PC only for activation | Lazygamer


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



snap said:


> uPlay for Watch Dogs on PC only for activation | Lazygamer



LOL and [MENTION=126473]theserpent[/MENTION] cancelled the order.


----------



## anky (Apr 11, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

*www.origin.com/en-in/store/buy/watch-dogs/pc-download/base-game/deluxe-edition-ANW.html


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 11, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



gameranand said:


> Well for instance, creates problems with Steam DRM, 2 DRMs for same purpose doesn't make sense, increases the launch time of the game. The game overlay is again very painful.



You can launch the game directly from uplay. No need to launch steam.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



arijitsinha said:


> You can launch the game directly from uplay. No need to launch steam.



Still man. Uplay is messy. I want steam because all my friends are on Steam.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 11, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Without discount it costs 4.2k for the deluxe and 3.6k for the standard. I have to preorder, no chance I can buy later at that price! Preorder price of 1.7k and 1.5k give a better chance of convincing my dad to get it.

Shiva


----------



## theserpent (Apr 11, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

[MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] I dont have 6 gb ram


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 11, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

meh...

imma gonna wait for the release and then pick up a used copy PS3.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



theserpent said:


> [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] I dont have 6 gb ram



Oh OK.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 11, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Does that mean that it won't even open if I have only 4GB of ram??

Shiva


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



shivakanth.sujit said:


> Does that mean that it won't even open if I have only 4GB of ram??
> 
> Shiva



If 6 GB is min requirement then no it won't even open.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 11, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



shivakanth.sujit said:


> Does that mean that it won't even open if I have only 4GB of ram??
> 
> Shiva



Yep most likely but i am sure fix will come out on the same day of release Just Like COD GHOST . I think this is a good time to upgrade to 8 GB Ram since Future title will have minimum 4/6 GB requirement . I guess Corsair 4 Ram is available for 1.2k ??


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 11, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

^NOO good ram prices are extinct


----------



## iittopper (Apr 12, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Damn . Anyways look like Watch dogs is taken out from origin since everyone targeted origin india , as it was available for like 25$ . Not that i am sad , but this really sucks.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Damn, the recommended requirement is 8GB RAM. WTF would this game do with that much RAM ??


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 12, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

The devs were lazy to optimize the game.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Still man, 8 GB is just too much. All games hardly require 4 GB of RAM and it requires double which is plain ridiculous.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 12, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Maybe because it is nextgen.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



tanmaymohan said:


> Maybe because it is nextgen.



Still doesn't makes any sense. Do they want to sell the product on PC or not. If they do they this is not how you sell a product.


----------



## tkin (Apr 12, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



gameranand said:


> Damn, the recommended requirement is 8GB RAM. WTF would this game do with that much RAM ??


8GB RAM huh? Well, here comes the CTDs.


----------



## snap (Apr 12, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Download More RAM!


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 12, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Can we use use ReadyBoost ?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



tanmaymohan said:


> Can we use use ReadyBoost ?



I surely do hope so.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 12, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

readyboost only frees up ram/stops other non critical processes. 

it wont help if the game really needs 8GB of ram. 

this is pretty crappy requirement.


----------



## snap (Apr 15, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 15, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

So it requires 8 GB RAM, means who are having 8 GB RAMs will be able to just play it, and those who have more than 8 GB will be able to actually _play_ it, or am I wrong?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 15, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



whatthefrak said:


> So it requires 8 GB RAM, means who are having 8 GB RAMs will be able to just play it, and those who have more than 8 GB will be able to actually _play_ it, or am I wrong?



6 GB is the minimum requirement and 8 GB is the recommended requirement.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 15, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

time to upgrade is near.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Apr 15, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

I'd rather skip the game.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 15, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

There is no point upgrading RAM for Watch Dogs IMO , 4 GB ram should be enough . Last year ubisoft said that AC4 will take advantage of quad core but the benchmark proved it wrong . high CPU requirement for watch dogs is Understandable , which we still have to see if they can take advantage of quad core and octa core , but 6 GB RAM minimum feels just like COD ghost trick .


----------



## gameranand (Apr 15, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

I can't really understand what message Ubi want to convey to the gaming community that its game takes a lot of resources to look good. If thats it then they are not going in right direction.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 15, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

I will be jumping around with happiness if they release a 4gb patch   Maybe someday.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

4 GB is just average nowadays imho, especially for gamers. But more than 8 GB is ridiculous too. They just don't know the balance.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



gameranand said:


> I can't really understand what message Ubi want to convey to the gaming community that its game takes a lot of resources to look good. If thats it then they are not going in right direction.



You are right,Ubi wants to show that watchdogs is very graphic intensive blah blah


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



theserpent said:


> You are right,Ubi wants to show that watchdogs is very graphic intensive blah blah



bad luck for Ubi. 

Now we know they cant optimise their games.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



anirbandd said:


> bad luck for Ubi.
> 
> Now we know they cant optimise their games.



It's next-gen, mate. They have unified memory and other shyt wuth specifically developed kits. PC is very much fragmented.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Just read on Eurogamers that this game will require a GTX 780 to show its full glory. Now this is outrageous.


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Remember crysis warhead?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



Pasapa said:


> Remember crysis warhead?



That game deserved that.

Also Minimum Requirements were actually low, means if you want then you can play game on mid-low end PC but with lesser details


----------



## tkin (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



gameranand said:


> Just read on Eurogamers that this game will require a GTX 780 to show its full glory. Now this is outrageous.


Yeah, lame buggy port confirmed, yaay, we have GTA IV all over again, I remember the good old days of GTA IV, its huge video ram requirements, and the bugs.

- - - Updated - - -



Pasapa said:


> Remember crysis warhead?


It wasn't that huge, well at that time yeah, but now a days it will run fine on a 7870 and still look better than 99% of the newer games. Crysis's textures still remain one of the best stock textures in game(not considering Texture pack for crysis 2).


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



Pasapa said:


> Remember crysis warhead?






Oh yeah that was the first game I played on my new 8400gs back in 2k12. Was so astonished seeing those pretty graphics.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 17, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



tkin said:


> Yeah, lame buggy port confirmed, yaay, we have GTA IV all over again, I remember the good old days of GTA IV, its huge video ram requirements, and the bugs.




GTA IV ran very smoothly at high for me, and if I remember right that time I had some XFX 9800GT!


----------



## tkin (Apr 17, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



whatthefrak said:


> GTA IV ran very smoothly at high for me, and if I remember right that time I had some XFX 9800GT!



You must've started with a switch, by default high required more than 512MB ram.


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 22, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Just pre-ordered Watch dogs from amazon


----------



## sutta_boy (Apr 23, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

I have 4gb of ram, does that mean it will lag?, Ubisoft is bad at optimizing games for pc, it will not be optimized properly and my RAM will be blamed for it rather than the stupid game developers.


----------



## Faun (Apr 23, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

So how are watchdoge reviews coming out ?


----------



## snap (Apr 24, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*


----------



## gameranand (Apr 24, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



Faun said:


> So how are watchdoge reviews coming out ?



Are they even out??


----------



## Faun (Apr 24, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



gameranand said:


> Are they even out??



Dunno. I have not been following updates on this games.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 24, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



Faun said:


> Dunno. I have not been following updates on this games.



They are not, just Googled it.


----------



## Flash (Apr 28, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

*icdn5.digitaltrends.com/image/watch-dogs-multiplayer-hacked-970x0.jpg

With Ubisoft’s _Watch Dogs_ still weeks away from release, there remains a fair amount of confusion regarding the game, including how the multiplayer mode actually works. Early hints seemed to describe an online mode where aggressive players could break into the games of others and harangue the weak — digital Darwinism where only the strong would survive.

Read more: *www.digitaltrends.com/gaming/watch-dogs-creative-director-talks-multiplayer/#ixzz30BGtnD5a


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 28, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

The multiplayer seems to be awesome, I am waiting for it.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 28, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Yeah MP feels similar to Dark souls series . If only price has been 999 or 1499 , would have preordered it . I remember last year i ordered this game for rs 634 using discount from Gamesinc when every ubisoft game was available to preorder @999 .


----------



## sutta_boy (Apr 28, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

This game is gonna eat dirt.

Just watched a video in which the guy who played it for 4-5 hours said, You cannot punch a civilian, You cannot even shoot out of cars.

Anyways, Gonna play it to see the if its really worth it


----------



## Flash (Apr 29, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

^ This is not SLEEPING DOGS or GTA!


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 29, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



iittopper said:


> Yeah MP feels similar to Dark souls series . If only price has been 999 or 1499 , would have preordered it . I remember last year i ordered this game for rs 634 using discount from Gamesinc when every ubisoft game was available to preorder @999 .



They will call you and tell that the game price have increased, pay the extra price to get the game. There is no pre order price guarantee like Flipkart. Good thing I pre-ordered in FK also. I will get this game at 999.


----------



## Inceptionist (Apr 29, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

What are the minimum requirements for Watch Dogs?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 29, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

^
OS: Windows Vista (SP2), Windows 7 (SP1) or Windows 8 (Please note that we only support 64 bit OSs.) 
Processor: Intel Core 2 Quad Q8400 @ 2.66Ghz or AMD Phenom II X4 940 @ 3.0Ghz 
Memory: 6 GB RAM 
Graphics: DirectX 11 graphics card with 1 GB Video RAM - Nvidia Geforce GTX 460 or AMD Radeon HD 5770 
DirectX: Version 11 
Hard Drive: 25 GB available space 
Sound Card: DirectX 9.0c Compatible Sound Card with Latest Drivers 
Additional Notes: Broadband connection and service required for multiplayer mode. Supported Video Cards at Time of Release: nVidia GeForce GTX460 or better, GT500, GT600, GT700 series; AMD Radeon HD5850 or better, HD6000, HD7000, R7 and R9 series Intel® Iris™ Pro HD 5200

Copypasta from Steam.


----------



## Inceptionist (Apr 29, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Minimum 6 GB RAM? WTF?


----------



## gameranand (May 2, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Yep thats right. They might fall on their faces for this.


----------



## anirbandd (May 2, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

well, if the game is that good, i'll be picking up a used PS3 copy


----------



## iittopper (May 2, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



anirbandd said:


> well, if the game is that good, i'll be picking up a used PS3 copy




Why ps3 copy ? You dont want to play this game @ 30Fps without good draw distance and anti aliasing .


----------



## anirbandd (May 2, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

thats the issue. my PC is at home. i'm not at home. my PS3 is not at home. my ps3 is with me. 

and anyway, if i was at home, i'd have to buy more ram and sell at least one of my old sticks. 

so ps3 it is. 

anyway, on ps3 i'd be playing it better, albeit with a controller.


----------



## gameranand (May 3, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

^^ Get a controller for PC then.


----------



## abhic90 (May 5, 2014)

*re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

The game's multiplayer is completely badass!!


----------



## snap (May 9, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*


----------



## snap (May 14, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

new trailer


----------



## topgear (May 14, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

well I'm impressed - this what I call Game of the Future. Wait ! IS there any award for GOTF


----------



## Pasapa (May 14, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Take my money...


----------



## iittopper (May 18, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

So anyone Buying this game on release Date ? Is so , do tell your UPLAY ID . It will be Fun to hack in other's player game .


----------



## snap (May 19, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

*twitter.com/watchdogsgame/statuses/468071829509521408


----------



## sam_738844 (May 20, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Watch Dogs PC Version Confirmed to Run on Ultra High Settings on a Mid-Range GPU

*wccftech.com/watch-dogs-pc-version-confirmed-run-ultra-high-settings-midrange-gpu/


----------



## Flash (May 20, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



sam_738844 said:


> Watch Dogs PC Version Confirmed to Run on Ultra High Settings on a Mid-Range GPU
> 
> *wccftech.com/watch-dogs-pc-version-confirmed-run-ultra-high-settings-midrange-gpu/





I eagerly opened the link, and when i read the line that the game will run Ultra-high on mid-range like GPU *GTX 670 *- i closed the link.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 20, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

well, indeed it seemed like a troll, reality is GTX 670 is now a mid-range GPU which is around 5% slower than GTX 760 across game benchmarks at stock. After maxwell we can call GTX 770 a mid range GPU.


----------



## arijitsinha (May 20, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



iittopper said:


> So anyone Buying this game on release Date ? Is so , do tell your UPLAY ID . It will be Fun to hack in other's player game .



I have ordered it. Lets see when we are getting this game. So when is the release date? in India..


----------



## seamon (May 20, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



sam_738844 said:


> well, indeed it seemed like a troll, reality is GTX 670 is now a mid-range GPU which is around 5% slower than GTX 760 across game benchmarks at stock. After maxwell we can call GTX 770 a mid range GPU.



I hope I can max it out too. c:


----------



## Cyberghost (May 20, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



iittopper said:


> So anyone Buying this game on release Date ? Is so , do tell your UPLAY ID . It will be Fun to hack in other's player game .



I have pre-ordered watch dogs special edition + season pass

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## iittopper (May 20, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



arijitsinha said:


> I have ordered it. Lets see when we are getting this game. So when is the release date? in India..



27th may , same as international release . There is also midnight launch hosted by Games the shop which are giving free steelbook and poster to every buyer .


----------



## adityak469 (May 20, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

*www.dsogaming.com/news/watch_dogs-...more-information-about-pc-specs-requirements/

*not* running on dual core i5s. People with dual cores who pre ordered it must be so damn pissed.


----------



## seamon (May 20, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Uh oh......my CPU only achieves 7k points in Intel Passmark. Haven't seen a CPU intensive game quite like this since forever.

- - - Updated - - -

So I should aim for high.


----------



## iittopper (May 20, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



adityak469 said:


> *www.dsogaming.com/news/watch_dogs-...more-information-about-pc-specs-requirements/
> 
> *not* running on dual core i5s. People with dual cores who pre ordered it must be so damn pissed.



Never fall for what ubisoft say . They said the same thing for AC3 , AC4 . None of the Ubisoft has taken advantage of quad core CPU yet , but lets see .


----------



## adityak469 (May 20, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

i get a feeling that its badly optimized


----------



## iittopper (May 20, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



adityak469 said:


> i get a feeling that its badly optimized



I hope you are wrong . Since its Developed first on PC then ported to Console unlike other Ubisoft games .


----------



## adityak469 (May 21, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



iittopper said:


> I hope you are wrong . Since its Developed first on PC then ported to Console unlike other Ubisoft games .



lets wait and see.


----------



## Cyberghost (May 21, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

I think intel and nvidia are funding for this game to force people to buy their expensive hardware


----------



## adityak469 (May 21, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



alienempire said:


> I think intel and nvidia are funding for this game to force people to buy their expensive hardware


----------



## Inceptionist (May 21, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

I've quad core i5 (3550), and its showing less than 7k points.

May have to check... ugh... a copy from Captain Jack Sparrow.


----------



## TheFallenLord (May 21, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

So even if I upgrade my RAM, my CPU will be a bottleneck.  Screw you Ubisoft. I'm not paying for this S**t.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 21, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



adityak469 said:


> lets wait and see.



its pretty much lame to think it in perspective of console, since it is a nvidia game-works exclusive title and highly optimized, just because one of the most graphically realistic and thus recently  acclaimed and awaited titles  need a beefier CPU/GPU, does not make it a badly optimized game, so far nvidia has worked on some most optimized games till date, example batman AO. 



> I think intel and nvidia are funding for this game to force people to buy their expensive hardware



The GPU you have will run this game in almost ultra settings at 1080P except some obnoxious amount of AA, how many are GPUs are you buying today from nvidia ?


----------



## seamon (May 21, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



sam_738844 said:


> its pretty much lame to think it in perspective of console, since it is a nvidia game-works exclusive title and highly optimized, just because one of the most graphically realistic and thus recently  acclaimed and awaited titles  need a beefier CPU/GPU, does not make it a badly optimized game, so far nvidia has worked on some most optimized games till date, example batman AO.



Assassin's creed black flag and Metro series were so poorly optimized for SLI even though it was backed by Nvidia.
Meanwhile Crysis 3, Hitman Absolution and Bioshock Infinte of AMD Gaming Evolved campaign gave near perfect scaling on SLI.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 21, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



seamon said:


> Assassin's creed black flag and Metro series were so poorly optimized for SLI even though it was backed by Nvidia.
> Meanwhile Crysis 3, Hitman Absolution and Bioshock Infinte of AMD Gaming Evolved campaign gave near perfect scaling on SLI.



Should i start with BATTLEFIELD 4 and how "optimized it was"  

and what is the point? Watch_dogs is a poorly optimized game just because you did not have a great experience running AC blackflag or metro blah blah in a SLI setup?


----------



## seamon (May 21, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



sam_738844 said:


> Should i start with BATTLEFIELD 4 and how "optimized it was"
> 
> and what is the point? Watch_dogs is a poorly optimized game just because you did not have a great experience running AC blackflag or metro blah blah in a SLI setup?



I never commented on Watch_Dogs. I am just pointing out an irony and saying that Nvidia should get their sht right.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 21, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



seamon said:


> I never commented on Watch_Dogs. I am just pointing out an irony and saying that *Nvidia should get their sht right.*



before that you better get your line of putting irrelevant facts fixed, since its a watch_dogs thread, and so speaking of irony, the optimization in bf4 in the light of so called mantle and all were akin to blasphemy showing lack of reverence to their own potential. 

upcoming UE4 and some best looking games last year came from them, AMD optimized titles are also top notch, both had hiccups in places, neither made them pull their socks throat high.


----------



## seamon (May 21, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



sam_738844 said:


> before that you better get your line of putting irrelevant facts fixed, since its a watch_dogs thread, and so speaking of irony, the optimization in bf4 in the light of so called mantle and all were akin to blasphemy showing lack of reverence to their own potential.
> 
> upcoming UE4 and some best looking games last year came from them, AMD optimized titles are also top notch, both had hiccups in places, neither made them pull their socks throat high.



but come on AC IV and Metro Last Light were AAA gaames.


----------



## iittopper (May 21, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



TheFallenLord said:


> So even if I upgrade my RAM, my CPU will be a bottleneck.  Screw you Ubisoft. I'm not paying for this S**t.



As i said , never fall for Ubisoft trick . They haven't released any PC footage yet except that Nvidia advertised trailer . But I'say to upgrade the RAM for future games . DDR3 will only get expensive as day passes . this is the good time to invest in RAM IMO .


----------



## nomad47 (May 21, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

IGN has listed ultra system requirements as six core Intel or 8 core AMD. And here I thought I was safe for another year on Ultra with my i5.


----------



## TheFallenLord (May 21, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



iittopper said:


> As i said , never fall for Ubisoft trick . They haven't released any PC footage yet except that Nvidia advertised trailer . But I'say to upgrade the RAM for future games . DDR3 will only get expensive as day passes . this is the good time to invest in RAM IMO .


DDR3 will get expensive! Why? Anyway I don't think my GPU will be able to handle the game at ultra and at anything less than that I hope my CPU will do just fine. I'm looking at "very high" @900p.


----------



## nomad47 (May 21, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



TheFallenLord said:


> DDR3 will get expensive! Why? Anyway I don't think my GPU will be able to handle the game at ultra and at anything less than that I hope my CPU will do just fine. I'm looking at "very high" @900p.



With DDR4 around the corner, prices will increase after launch. But that will be in a year may be.


----------



## luckyidnani (May 21, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Will my laptop be able to play this game i have a sony vaio vpceb16fg


----------



## seamon (May 21, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



luckyidnani said:


> Will my laptop be able to play this game i have a sony vaio vpceb16fg



specs?


----------



## TheFallenLord (May 21, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

[MENTION=276983]luckyidnani[/MENTION]
Sadly the game may not run on dual-core CPU's.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 21, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



TheFallenLord said:


> @luckyidnani
> Sadly the game may not run on dual-core CPU's.



Will this game run on Core i3 4130 at least?


----------



## amjath (May 21, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



bavusani said:


> Will this game run on Core i3 4130 at least?



How many cores does "Core i3 4130" has??


----------



## adityak469 (May 21, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



nomad47 said:


> With DDR4 around the corner, prices will increase after launch. But that will be in a year may be.



wtf, DDR3 RAM sticks are already expensive. I remember a 4GB RAM stick was around 1.2k a year earlier, now its ~2.5k. And new tech should reduce the price if old tech, why is the opposite happening?

- - - Updated - - -



bavusani said:


> Will this game run on Core i3 4130 at least?



NO. Its a dual core


----------



## TheFallenLord (May 21, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



bavusani said:


> Will this game run on Core i3 4130 at least?


I'm afraid it won't as it's a dual-core as well.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 21, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



TheFallenLord said:


> I'm afraid it won't as it's a dual-core as well.



Damn man I am stuck.
I so much wanted to play this game but.......


----------



## TheFallenLord (May 21, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

We're all stuck buddy at one thing or another. Fortunately I went with a quad-core instead of a dual-core 3 yrs ago when I build my PC. It's paying off now.


----------



## arijitsinha (May 21, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Will it run on

Intel® Core™ i5-2450M
8 GB DDR3
AMD Radeon HD 6630M


----------



## Pasapa (May 21, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

^No..

BTW, i don't think the game will sell well on pc since it does not support dual cores, they just excluded the entire i3 series as well as the i5 mobile series..i am not sure whether this requirement is legit..(so even the weak fx 4100 will run this while a i3 4130 won't? wtf)..

Edit again: the creative director said that 6GB ram will be able to run the game only on low settings..
wtfisthisshitgame..


----------



## nomad47 (May 21, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



adityak469 said:


> wtf, DDR3 RAM sucks are already expensive. I remember a 4GB RAM stick was around 1.2k a year earlier, now its ~2.5k. And new tech should reduce the price if old tech, why is the opposite happening?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



DDR3 will be slowly phased out of production. So price will increase. DDR2 is more costly for the same reason. But there is still time for steep price increase. It will be at least 8 months or year after DDR4 launch.


----------



## ratul (May 21, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

hmm, looks like my laptop would still be able to play it in med-high mix as i run bf4.. 
*i.imgur.com/pLCj2rQ.png


----------



## iittopper (May 21, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



bavusani said:


> Damn man I am stuck.
> I so much wanted to play this game but.......



It will definitely run , i can assure you . If Ubisoft make some mechanism ( which i am highly doubtful) , that if the system has less than 6 GB ram or dual core i3 and i5 ,the game will not start then a fix will come ( remember 6 gb ram COD ghost fix?) which will encourage piracy . Ubisoft will have to release the patch to fix that or its their loss .


----------



## adityak469 (May 21, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



nomad47 said:


> DDR3 will be slowly phased out of production. So price will increase. DDR2 is more costly for the same reason. But there is still time for steep price increase. It will be at least 8 months or year after DDR4 launch.



so that means that DDR4 will be available at DDR3 prices?

and when is DDR4 even releasing?


----------



## seamon (May 21, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



adityak469 said:


> so that means that DDR4 will be available at DDR3 prices?
> 
> and when is DDR4 even releasing?



I think the latest highest end Intel CPU supports DDR4.


----------



## adityak469 (May 21, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



seamon said:


> I think the latest *highest end* Intel CPU supports DDR4.


 

anyway the latest gen of consoles have DDR5, then why isn't DDR5 out and available to us?


----------



## seamon (May 21, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



adityak469 said:


> anyway the latest gen of consoles have DDR5, then why isn't DDR5 out and available to us?



AFAIK DDR5 is not out yet. DDR4 is just barely entering the PC scene.
PS4 uses GDDR5 memory which is a derivative of DDR3. G here stands for Graphics memory. Even though it has awesome clocks, its timings are terrible which makes DDR3 a better choice for PCs.
Even if DDR5 were out, current systems will not benefit much as the CPUs will never be able to utilize its full potential. Maybe when we will have graphene CPUs....


----------



## nomad47 (May 21, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



seamon said:


> AFAIK DDR5 is not out yet. DDR4 is just barely entering the PC scene.
> PS4 uses GDDR5 memory which is a derivative of DDR3. G here stands for Graphics memory. Even though it has awesome clocks, its timings are terrible which makes DDR3 a better choice for PCs.
> Even if DDR5 were out, current systems will not benefit much as the CPUs will never be able to utilize its full potential. Maybe when we will have graphene CPUs....



All high end graphics card are GDDR5.
DDR5 is not even invented yet


----------



## sarthak96 (May 21, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

I believe minimum cpu requirements are for consistent 60fps right? If thats true dual cores will work fine as Indian laptop users are used to pathetic gpus and 30fps gaming. Unless... the game doesnt start at all


----------



## seamon (May 21, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



nomad47 said:


> All high end graphics card are GDDR5.
> DDR5 is not even invented yet



That's what I said.


----------



## nomad47 (May 21, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



seamon said:


> That's what I said.



I was referring to your point that DDR 3 is better than GDDR5.


----------



## seamon (May 21, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



nomad47 said:


> I was referring to your point that DDR 3 is better than GDDR5.



Well GDDR5 is better for GPUs because of their high clock speeds.
It's not good to be used as normal memory because:
1.Poor Timings.
2.Overheats fast.
3.Costly.


----------



## nomad47 (May 21, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



seamon said:


> Well GDDR5 is better for GPUs because of their high clock speeds.
> It's not good to be used as normal memory because:
> 1.Poor Timings.
> 2.Overheats fast.
> 3.Costly.



AFAIK there are no GDDR5 normal memory and is used only in vRAMs.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 21, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



sarthak96 said:


> I believe minimum cpu requirements are for consistent 60fps right? If thats true dual cores will work fine as Indian laptop users are used to pathetic gpus and 30fps gaming. Unless... the game doesnt start at all



Truly said...


----------



## seamon (May 21, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



nomad47 said:


> AFAIK there are no GDDR5 normal memory and is used only in vRAMs.



PS4 uses GDDR5 as normal memory.


----------



## nomad47 (May 21, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



seamon said:


> PS4 uses GDDR5 as normal memory.



I think am lost. Aren't we talking about PC when you said DDR3 is better option for PC than GDDR5?
And by my statement GDDR5 normal memory not available I was talking only about PC.


----------



## seamon (May 21, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



nomad47 said:


> I think am lost. Aren't we talking about PC when you said DDR3 is better option for PC than GDDR5?
> And by my statement GDDR5 normal memory not available I was talking only about PC.



Leave it.
Hurray for Watch_Dogs releasing on 27th.


----------



## nomad47 (May 21, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



seamon said:


> Leave it.
> Hurray for Watch_Dogs releasing on 27th.




Let's see how it turns out to be!! Cheers!!


----------



## adityak469 (May 21, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



seamon said:


> AFAIK DDR5 is not out yet. DDR4 is just barely entering the PC scene.
> PS4 uses GDDR5 memory which is a derivative of DDR3. G here stands for Graphics memory. Even though it has awesome clocks, its timings are terrible which makes DDR3 a better choice for PCs.
> Even if DDR5 were out, current systems will not benefit much as the CPUs will never be able to utilize its full potential. Maybe when we will have graphene CPUs....



ohh, i didnt notice the 'G'. My fault.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

here is something important



> Jonathan Morin, Creative Director of Watch_Dogs, has revealed some additional information about the PC specs requirements for Ubisoft’s upcoming open-world title. According to Morin, dual-cores CPUs will not be able to run Watch_Dogs (so it will be interesting to see how our simulated dual-core system will behave).
> 
> Not only that, but the game may not even boot if PC gamers are not equipped with 6GB of RAM. When a fan asked Morin whether the game would run on his PC system that was equipped with 4GB of RAM, Morin replied and said that he should climb it up to 6GB. "The main issue is your ram. If you climb it up to 6 you should be able to run the game at low settings."



And this is more important



> *...But what CPU is ideal for Ultra settings? Morin stated that every CPU that scores above 9000 points at Intel’s PassMark will be able to run the game at max settings.*



Guys who are looking up to watch_dogs, do check your passmark scores now to confirm how well your CPU will drive it.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 22, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



sam_738844 said:


> here is something important
> And this is more important
> Guys who are looking up to watch_dogs, do check your passmark scores now to confirm how well your CPU will drive it.


My Intel PassMark Score is 5082.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



bavusani said:


> My Intel PassMark Score is 5082.



You do not expect to run watch_dogs in ULTRA settings , do you? The game looks beautiful no less in mid settings.


----------



## nomad47 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

This Intel passmark is same as performance test by passmark right?


----------



## iittopper (May 22, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

So Watch dogs will run for user even with 4 GB ram , thats good thing .
*www.dsogaming.com/news/confirmed-watch_dogs-will-run-with-4gb-ram-there-wont-be-any-lock-mechanism/

I know this will be same for dual core CPU as i said before . People , dont be just a graphic wh*re , enjoy the gameplay . I am sure game will look awesome even on medium setting . And people with Nvidia GPU will have atleast 10% more more performance than its AMD equivalent GPU .


----------



## nrvpnchl (May 22, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

I7- 4700MQ :  around 8000 passmark scrore


----------



## sam_738844 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



nrvpnchl said:


> I7- 4700MQ :  around 8000 passmark scrore



yep right, i have the same CPU and i'm not really looking forward to beat the c**p outta it with ultra max 80+ fps etc etc, 1080p, a good high details with my GPU and fair amount of AA will go about high 40s -50s. I am totally ok with it.


----------



## seamon (May 22, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

i7 3632QM-7000 passmark score.
Hm....Maybe I should upgrade my CPU.


----------



## TheFallenLord (May 22, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



iittopper said:


> So Watch dogs will run for user even with 4 GB ram , thats good thing .
> *www.dsogaming.com/news/confirmed-watch_dogs-will-run-with-4gb-ram-there-wont-be-any-lock-mechanism/



Phew.


----------



## Piyush (May 22, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Mine is 3.5K 
I should not visit this thread again


----------



## amjath (May 22, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Mine is 8603 at stock.


----------



## arijitsinha (May 22, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



Piyush said:


> Mine is 3.5K
> I should not visit this thread again



Same here 3.5K... and it is laptop, can't even upgrade it 

Anyone wants to buy this game from me??


----------



## RCuber (May 22, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

What 3.5K ?


----------



## Piyush (May 22, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



RCuber said:


> What 3.5K ?



cpu passmark score


----------



## iittopper (May 22, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



arijitsinha said:


> Same here 3.5K... and it is laptop, can't even upgrade it
> 
> Anyone wants to buy this game from me??


----------



## snap (May 22, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

x360 version of the game is leaked it seems


----------



## seamon (May 22, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

My GPU is usually the bottleneck so I guess it will be no different in this case.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 22, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



snap said:


> x360 version of the game is leaked it seems



14GB Download.


----------



## adityak469 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



iittopper said:


> So Watch dogs will run for user even with 4 GB ram , thats good thing .
> *www.dsogaming.com/news/confirmed-watch_dogs-will-run-with-4gb-ram-there-wont-be-any-lock-mechanism/
> 
> I know this will be same for dual core CPU as i said before . People , dont be just a graphic wh*re , enjoy the gameplay . I am sure game will look awesome even on medium setting . And people with Nvidia GPU will have atleast 10% more more performance than its AMD equivalent GPU .



its better tp upgrade than to think whether the game will run everitime or not.


----------



## RCuber (May 22, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Passmark 2239.1 :/


----------



## Pasapa (May 22, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



adityak469 said:


> its better tp upgrade than to think whether the game will run everitime or not.



who would in their right minds would upgrade just to play a  "single " game ?



Spoiler



dat moment when you say something on an indian forum and everyone takes the opposite meaning of what you said


----------



## seamon (May 22, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



Pasapa said:


> who would in their right minds would upgrade just to play a game ?



le hardcore gamers.


----------



## iittopper (May 22, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



Pasapa said:


> who would in their right minds would upgrade just to play a game ?



Huh??


----------



## nomad47 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



Pasapa said:


> who would in their right minds would upgrade just to play a game ?



Err any person who is interested in gaming?


----------



## Pasapa (May 22, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

^i meant one game not a whole bunch of games..


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 23, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

X360 and ps3 version both leaked.
4gh ah thanks for that.


----------



## anirbandd (May 23, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



Pasapa said:


> who would in their right minds would upgrade just to play a game ?


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 23, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

do i hav to check the passmark by installing the app or it would be same for all stock 3770k's?


----------



## ithehappy (May 23, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

So will I be able to run this game at even medium? Otherwise I won't play until I upgrade 

****ing piece of crap type demands


----------



## Nerevarine (May 23, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



whatthefrak said:


> So will I be able to run this game at even medium? Otherwise I won't play until I upgrade
> 
> ****ing piece of crap type demands



IT doesnt look that good to bring a GTX 580 to it's knees


----------



## seamon (May 23, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



whatthefrak said:


> So will I be able to run this game at even medium? Otherwise I won't play until I upgrade
> 
> ****ing piece of crap type demands



Looks like CPU will be a major bottleneck.


----------



## theserpent (May 23, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Yay
*www.neoseeker.com/news/25240-watch...pecifications-no-lock-on-6gb-ram-requirement/


----------



## sam_738844 (May 23, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

I don't really understand the hate against watch_dogs....

1) Game looks fantastic. It's one of the best looking titles (if not the best looking one) out this year. And 99% of the recent footage has been console stuff

2) Not being able to max a game at launch is a actually good thing why? because that's why Crysis 1 was so great, even after 4 years you could still go back to it after buying a new GPU and then enjoy a new level of detail, which increases the value for money of the game.

3) There is nothing wrong with the PC specification requirement. Having lots of graphics options and eye candy effects is also a good thing. high-end GPUS from AMD and nvidia for current gen have already flooded the consumer market. There is a good reason that ubi or other developers are looking forward to make the game aligned with a decent set of hardware, also not everything has to be made to be maxed out with current gen or last gen. 

There is nothing wrong that a core i7 and GK110 or hawaii owner will be able to max it out rather than someone with phenom II x2 and a GTX460.

I mean honestly, would people really prefer lower max settings on games just so more people can max them out at launch? That makes the GPU makers, game makers and all related hardware providers look utterly stupid. No one wins there. Bring on all the effects and overkill everything in my entry level hardware??!, why would people even upgrade then and why would technology would even bother to move ahead?

Buy the game, play with a playable frame rate as far as possible with your current hardware, enjoy the gameplay. Upgrade later, come back with it and enjoy again in its full glory. Its happening for decades now, people hated witcher2, people hated crysis 1 for the same reason, and later loved it for the same reason.

- - - Updated - - -



theserpent said:


> Yay
> *www.neoseeker.com/news/25240-watch...pecifications-no-lock-on-6gb-ram-requirement/



*it might run when nothing else is running, and when it swaps to your harddrive , it will lag* 

hope you are getting what he meant actually


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 23, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Can this game run on my Core i3 4130 where it has 2 cores with 2 HT cores so 4 cores right?


----------



## mohit9206 (May 23, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



bavusani said:


> Can this game run on my Core i3 4130 where it has 2 cores with 2 HT cores so 4 cores right?



It should most likely work as the game might see it as a quad core cpu.Its Pentium owners that will need to upgrade.


----------



## iittopper (May 23, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



bavusani said:


> Can this game run on my Core i3 4130 where it has 2 cores with 2 HT cores so 4 cores right?



medium most probably with your setup .


----------



## adityak469 (May 23, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

 *fbcdn-photos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hph...10_802251816453589_6848453068644409397_n.jpg  Early Access PS3. Looks just OK.


----------



## Pasapa (May 23, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=SsxYXeHpjss

single player

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=33muCkef288

multiplayer

f this , imma go upgrade..

lame graphics though..
[inb4 its youtube and console comments]


----------



## adityak469 (May 23, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



Spoiler



*



Cracked and being uploaded. No cutscenes as its 13.8GB.

Sorry if posting pirates links are not allowed. Couldn't resist


----------



## Faun (May 23, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Don't quote the links.


----------



## seamon (May 23, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

.....and BOOM! Banned!


----------



## RCuber (May 23, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*


----------



## Pasapa (May 23, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

That was fast..


----------



## seamon (May 23, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

He was banned before the link could be removed. I wonder for how long.


----------



## Cyberghost (May 23, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Can I pre-load the game using the pirated version in uplay is it possible, I've ordered the digital version from uplay


----------



## sam_738844 (May 23, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

over dramatized Moderation. Guy joined in  2014 January, not much posts, clearly not aware of forum rules. Could have spared with a warning. Also the act was not repeated. Far more offensive stuff goes on around here without even a check.

On topic -- Maps!

*wccftech.com/entire-watch-dogs-map-revealed-compared-grand-theft-auto-iv-gta-maps/


----------



## Faun (May 23, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

^^You see the report button ? Next time click on that for far more offensive stuff.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 23, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



Faun said:


> ^^You see the report button ? Next time click on that for far more offensive stuff.



this was not offensive..........


----------



## RCuber (May 23, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



gta0gagan said:


> this was not offensive..........



Posting direct link to pirated game?


----------



## amjath (May 23, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



gta0gagan said:


> this was not offensive..........



The Game is not even released officially, encouraging pirate edition is not good


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 23, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



RCuber said:


> Posting direct link to pirated game?



atleast not offensive for me but helpful link.........

- - - Updated - - -

can't buy the game anyway....


----------



## iittopper (May 23, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



Faun said:


> ^^You see the report button ? Next time click on that for far more offensive stuff.



You did the good thing . I joined TDF in 2012 . And no one use to talk about pirate downloads etc . Now check the Wolfenstein thread .


----------



## ithehappy (May 23, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



iittopper said:


> You did the good thing . I joined TDF in 2012 . And no one use to talk about pirate downloads etc . Now check the Wolfenstein thread .


Just because you purchase a game doesn't mean you stay 'authentic' in every other category


----------



## iittopper (May 23, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



whatthefrak said:


> Just because you purchase a game doesn't mean you stay 'authentic' in every other category



Okay


----------



## snap (May 24, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

*gamingbolt.com/watch-dogs-pc-foota...ght-with-rain-looks-closer-to-e3-2012-footage


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 24, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

-read the rules-


----------



## nomad47 (May 24, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Tried "Watch Dogs" abroad the Black Pearl. With everything maxed out FRAPS is showing 15 FPS. Damn!!


----------



## nrvpnchl (May 24, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



nomad47 said:


> Tried "Watch Dogs" abroad the Black Pearl. With everything maxed out FRAPS is showing 15 FPS. Damn!!



What's ur GPU ?


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 24, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



nomad47 said:


> Tried "Watch Dogs" abroad the Black Pearl. With everything maxed out FRAPS is showing 15 FPS. Damn!!



ur cpu could be the cause of bottleneck as they said 9000+ passmark.............


----------



## nomad47 (May 24, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



nrvpnchl said:


> What's ur GPU ?


 R9 290


gta0gagan said:


> ur cpu could be the cause of bottleneck as they said 9000+ passmark.............



Yeah I guessed so. Will try in the evening with some settings toned down. I don't know how accurate FRAPS is, coz despite the low frames it did not feel that laggy. Or may be am accustomed to crappy hardware (used to play in my laptop before)


----------



## ithehappy (May 24, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Well I'm foreseeing a rape occurrence


----------



## Pasapa (May 24, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



gta0gagan said:


> ur cpu could be the cause of bottleneck as they said 9000+ passmark.............



So only a very few  percent of people around the world would get to play this game maxed out ?..


----------



## seamon (May 24, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



Pasapa said:


> So only a very few  percent of people around the world would get to play this game maxed out ?..



Isn't that the point of major game companies, I mean from Crysis 3 to BF4.


----------



## Pasapa (May 24, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Crysis 3 -yes , BF4 - No.. Besides you can max out crysis 3 with an i5 @ 1080p


----------



## seamon (May 24, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



Pasapa said:


> Crysis 3 -yes , BF4 - No.. Besides you can max out crysis 3 with an i5 @ 1080p



My point is game companies don't want all people to maxx out their stuff.


----------



## Pasapa (May 24, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

I think it is more of showing off the capability of the engine and how beautiful the game can be, so more people would buy it..


----------



## nomad47 (May 24, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

This will inspire hardware manufacturers to create more beefier hardware


----------



## Faun (May 24, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



gta0gagan said:


> atleast not offensive for me but helpful link.........
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> can't buy the game anyway....



This is not the forum to find useful links. Thread is for the discussion about the game, not how you can pirate it.

There are few things with zero tolerances. Piracy is one of them.


----------



## abhidev (May 24, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

so is the game living up to the hype???


----------



## sushovan (May 24, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

After the epic fail that came out as GTA IV, I desperately wanted and waited for almost 2 years to play this game hoping that it would at least run even at the lowest resolution with lowest FPS on my i3 with HD6670 rig. But it didnt  screw you Ubisoft


----------



## adityak469 (May 24, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

 ended up with a one day ban  it was my fault. 

anyway, while i was banned and when you guys were busy talking about me getting banned  , i did some homework and found out some useful information.

*NOTE- I AM IN NO WAY PROMOTING PIRACY AND USE OF PIRATED SOFTWARE,ANYTHING THAT I'M POSTING IS JUST FOR INFORMATION PURPOSES. IF I'M BREAKING THE RULES, MODS PLEASE DELETE MY POST AND I'LL POST AGAIN OMITTING THINGS WHICH ARE AGAINST THE RULES. JUT DON'T BAN ME ANYMORE* 

so after seeing many threads here and there, i found out these thing-

1. going ultra is a luxury *as of now* until the game is officially release due to some problems which i cant talk about here 
2. an i3 can run W_D [most probably due to Hyper Threading] so rejoice  [MENTION=105611]bavusani[/MENTION]  
3. A high end GPU isn't required to run the game. i've seen posts of people playing on a GT440.
4. the game *as of now* uses 10 GB RAM to go Ultra, this will be fixed when the game is released.
5. The gameplay is good and the storyline seems preety good too but car ohysics and driving sucks.
6. regarding graphics, the game looks beautiful but object details sucks even when on ultra. so i'll say its inferior to Skyrim with ENB and GTA 4 with IceEnhancer(dont actuallly remember the mod name)
7. The game looks pretty good even on low. and the lowest specs i found playing it was some AMD CPU(some anthalon or penthalon or idk) with 3GB RAM and GT 440. So it will run on low end system too.

There are thing which i cant post here as the rules forbid me to talk about it, so i can't say anything, i'd just say don't try downloading unless you dont have a problem with wasting bandwidth.

I'll upload pics in some time.

And so much for a "discussion thread" no one didn't even update


----------



## nomad47 (May 24, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

I updated dude and posted screenshots. I am hurt


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 24, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



gta0gagan said:


> ur cpu could be the cause of bottleneck as they said 9000+ passmark.............



The have also mentioned that the game would run on i5 with medium /high settings. i could atleast hope it is better than 15fps :/.
if it cant run properly on an i5+r9 290, then RIP this game.


----------



## nomad47 (May 24, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



rijinpk1 said:


> The have also mentioned that the game would run on i5 with medium /high settings. i could atleast hope it is better than 15fps :/.
> if it cant run properly on an i5+r9 290, then RIP this game.



AA toned down, anisotropic filtering toned down and ambient occlusion toned down should do the trick. Will try at night and let you guys know


----------



## adityak469 (May 24, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



nomad47 said:


> I updated dude and posted screenshots. I am hurt



didnt found any screenshots in this thread  

and i need a little help on uploading pics on TDF 

*puu.sh/8Z1si.JPG

- - - Updated - - -



rijinpk1 said:


> The have also mentioned that the game would run on i5 with medium /high settings. i could atleast hope it is better than 15fps :/.
> if it cant run properly on an i5+r9 290, then RIP this game.





nomad47 said:


> AA toned down, anisotropic filtering toned down and ambient occlusion toned down should do the trick. Will try at night and let you guys know



something for you guys  

*puu.sh/8Z1x1.jpg

wait for a PROPER release or an official release, most of the things would be fixed till then.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 24, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



nomad47 said:


> AA toned down, anisotropic filtering toned down and ambient occlusion toned down should do the trick. Will try at night and let you guys know



no problem. take your time and post results.


----------



## nomad47 (May 24, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



adityak469 said:


> didnt found any screenshots in this thread
> 
> and i need a little help on uploading pics on TDF
> 
> ...



Check screenschots thread


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 24, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



adityak469 said:


> didnt found any screenshots in this thread
> 
> and i need a little help on uploading pics on TDF
> 
> ...



i thought it was the original release version. my bad then. hope the the final version brings hope to many gamers.
for uploading pics, you can use imgur/any other image sharing websites and post the links here.


----------



## Faun (May 24, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Did you put the bookmark intentionally in your browser screenshot 

Upload screenshots to flickr or imgur and post links here.


----------



## snap (May 24, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

 did not notice the bookmark


----------



## seamon (May 24, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Dammit game doesn't support SLI as of yet. 25-30 FPS @med FHD.
Ultra=8-10 FPS

CPU Usage=40-50% of core i7 3632QM
RAM usage=2.69GB


----------



## adityak469 (May 24, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



rijinpk1 said:


> i thought it was the original release version. my bad then. hope the the final version brings hope to many gamers.
> for uploading pics, you can use imgur/any other image sharing websites and post the links here.



The scene wont touch leaked games. They use original copies for their releases, so an actual release would be after the game is released.



Faun said:


> Did you put the bookmark intentionally in your browser screenshot
> 
> Upload screenshots to flickr or imgur and post links here.



Didn't notice the bookmark until you pointed out 
and screenshots are on the way


----------



## anirbandd (May 24, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



Faun said:


> Did you put the bookmark intentionally in your browser screenshot
> 
> Upload screenshots to flickr or imgur and post links here.





Hen*ai  dirty [MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION]


----------



## adityak469 (May 24, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

*EDITED - TURNS OUT THIS WAS A FAKE. THE SO CALLED VIRUS ISN'T UPLOADED BY THE SKIDROW FAN SITE, IT WAS PEERED BY SOMEONE TO OTHERS WHILE THAT SOMEONE WAS SEEDING. *


*i.imgur.com/E3PedCc.png

- - - Updated - - -



anirbandd said:


> Hen*ai  dirty [MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION]



its an old bookmark  
and who doesnt watches hen*tai?


----------



## iittopper (May 24, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



seamon said:


> Dammit game doesn't support SLI as of yet. 25-30 FPS @med FHD.
> Ultra=8-10 FPS
> 
> CPU Usage=40-50% of core i7 3632QM
> RAM usage=2.69GB



clear sign of unoptimized game or maybe bad version of the game .


----------



## adityak469 (May 24, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



iittopper said:


> clear sign of unoptimized game or maybe bad version of the game .



i won't say that. its the due to the IMPROPER version of 



Spoiler



crack


.


----------



## iittopper (May 24, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



adityak469 said:


> i won't say that. its the due to the IMPROPER version of
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope this true . Have you tried the game ? Does it look similar to E3 reveal ?


----------



## adityak469 (May 24, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



iittopper said:


> I hope this true . Have you tried the game ? Does it look similar to E3 reveal ?



no i havent. i have a pD and GT 210, how can i? 

cant say, I'm uploading screenshots, you decide by yourself.


----------



## nomad47 (May 24, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

The graphics in one word: Awesome. But no matter what I do FPS does not go beyond 30. Will have to wait for the real deal. Will post more screenshots later.


----------



## anirbandd (May 24, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



adityak469 said:


> and guys, i have some bad new, *really bad news*. Just found it.
> 
> 
> *i.imgur.com/E3PedCc.png
> ...



did you get infected??

PS: you want a ban again?


----------



## seamon (May 24, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Alright I made SLI to work somehow. Apparently the game is showing near perfect scaling. However, FPS is inconsistent. 

I tried Ultra FHD and got 15 FPS which would spontaneously drop to 8-10.
Then toned down textures to high and settings to ultra. Same 15 FPS.
Textures high. AA=FXAA. Settings=high. 25-30FPS. I got happy as the game became extremely playable. This was until daytime where the FPS dropped till 18-20 making the game unplayable. I am guessing improper optimization is the reason.
Next up I tried HD @high and FPS went upto 74.


----------



## nomad47 (May 24, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



seamon said:


> Alright I made SLI to work somehow. Apparently the game is showing near perfect scaling. However, FPS is inconsistent.
> 
> I tried Ultra FHD and got 15 FPS which would spontaneously drop to 8-10.
> Then toned down textures to high and settings to ultra. Same 15 FPS.
> ...



The FPS is really inconsistent. Drive a car and it dives south. But 25FPS its playable


----------



## adityak469 (May 24, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



anirbandd said:


> did you get infected??
> 
> PS: you want a ban again?



no i can't play the game and hence didn't download it.

PS - the post was found on 4chan, and everyone knows what that is. The language used there isnt my fault. It was just for sharing information.


----------



## seamon (May 24, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



nomad47 said:


> The FPS is really inconsistent. Drive a car and it dives south. But 25FPS its playable



Yep, at high the game stays at 30 for me but as soon as I drive a car, it hits 18-20. BTW I got 74 FPS while driving @768p


----------



## adityak469 (May 24, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

[MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION] wait for the official release, whether legit or not. Don't jump to conclusions like improper optimization.


----------



## nomad47 (May 24, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



adityak469 said:


> [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION] wait for the official release, whether legit or not. Don't jump to conclusions like improper optimization.



Agreed. Come 27 May, come fast.
The game is GTA with Skyrim Elements combined with NFS MOst Wanted old one


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 24, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Hoping to run it on i3 2100's HD200


----------



## seamon (May 24, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Ok this game looks absolutely stunning at ultra texture and high details. Ultra texture requires 3GB vRAM so anything less will cause lags. In this case, having a fast vRAM fixes things to a certain extent. The first mission is a car chase so I was screwed as this version's driving mechanism is buggy.


----------



## adityak469 (May 25, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

*imgur.com/a/CRnVj

so finally completed the collection, while everyone was busy showing off W_D at ultra graphics, i compiled a set of images ranging from absolute low@720p to ultra @1080p.


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 25, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Please scan 
That pirated release has a bitcoin malware embedded
Read that on many comments.
Stay away from p2p


----------



## Nerevarine (May 25, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

I doubt the original version will improve anything further
inconsistent framerate is due to bad coding, there is no doubt in that.. I wonder if Ubisoft made this intentional just to push the NEXT gen brand


----------



## iittopper (May 25, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



Nerevarine said:


> I doubt the original version will improve anything further
> inconsistent framerate is due to bad coding, there is no doubt in that.. I wonder if Ubisoft made this intentional just to push the NEXT gen brand



wait for day 1 patch + new gpu driver .


----------



## Nerevarine (May 25, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

I do hope you are right buddy


----------



## anirbandd (May 25, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

^ it has happenned before that an improperly cracked game has bad performance... and add that to the virus thing in this release, i think these issues will go away when the game relaeases properly from both channels..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 25, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Is DircetX 11 necessary to play this game?


----------



## nomad47 (May 25, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



anirbandd said:


> ^ it has happenned before that an improperly cracked game has bad performance... and add that to the virus thing in this release, i think these issues will go away when the game relaeases properly from both channels..



Virus is not there. I have scanned and have not found anything. I think someone in the middle who reuploaded it entered the virus. I have downloaded from the source.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 25, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Awesome game and I am playing it without a hitch or a buggy performance.


----------



## seamon (May 25, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



bavusani said:


> Awesome game and I am playing it without a hitch or a buggy performance.



what settings?


----------



## adityak469 (May 25, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



tanmaymohan said:


> Please scan
> That pirated release has a bitcoin malware embedded
> Read that on many comments.
> Stay away from p2p



the original uploader didnt upload the malware, someone from the middle uploaded it on the open tracker. Private trackers confirm that the original release is malware free.


----------



## iittopper (May 25, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



harshilsharma63 said:


> Is DircetX 11 necessary to play this game?



yes and also 64 bit OS .


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 25, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



seamon said:


> what settings?



All settings set on medium except ambient occlusion turned off with DirectX 11 on 64bit OS.


----------



## iittopper (May 25, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



bavusani said:


> All settings set on medium except ambient occlusion turned off with DirectX 11 on 64bit OS.



your FPS ?


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 25, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

will this game run on my system with maxed out?

i7 3770k + r9 280x

i will oc if necessary so performance can be increased by 20% from stock...........


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 25, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



iittopper said:


> your FPS ?



25-30 fps when in a vehicle and 45 fps when running around town.


----------



## TheFallenLord (May 25, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

So is the game running well on 4GB RAM and Dual-Core CPU's?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 25, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



TheFallenLord said:


> So is the game running well on 4GB RAM and Dual-Core CPU's?



Yes running very nice and if the original game is released on 27th it will give constant 60 fps anywhere I think.I am running already a patched version.


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 25, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Will it run on Lenovo z510 
i5-4200m(2 core 4 threads) 4gb ddr3 and GT740M ?
Any guesses?


----------



## TheFallenLord (May 25, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

[MENTION=105611]bavusani[/MENTION]
Nice to hear that. Looks like I don't need to upgrade after all. Oh wait...TW3 is releasing early next year.  Just praying that it comes with decent minimum requirements.


----------



## Pasapa (May 25, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Well,the game look **** compared to the  E3 2012 trailer. disappointed..


----------



## nomad47 (May 25, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

The version available now is certainly buggy. One moment you will be getting 60fps and next moment it will drop to 30. Waiting for the real deal.


----------



## .jRay. (May 25, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



tanmaymohan said:


> Will it run on Lenovo z510
> i5-4200m(2 core 4 threads) 4gb ddr3 and GT740M ?
> Any guesses?



Yes. On medium settings it should.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 25, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

what about mine???


----------



## rock2702 (May 25, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



gta0gagan said:


> what about mine???



Everything ultra with 8xMSAA @60 fps locked...:beer:


----------



## seamon (May 25, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



rock2702 said:


> Everything ultra with 8xMSAA @60 fps locked...:beer:



Not yet no. Official release.......probably.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 25, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Can anyone please confirm Dx11 requirements?

- - - Updated - - -



iittopper said:


> yes and also 64 bit OS .



I'm doomed


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 25, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



harshilsharma63 said:


> Can anyone please confirm Dx11 requirements?
> - - - Updated - - -
> I'm doomed



Configuration Requirements 

Minimum: 

OS: Windows Vista (SP2), Windows 7 (SP1) or Windows 8 (Please note that we only support 64 bit OSs.) 
Processor: Intel Core 2 Quad Q8400@2.66Ghz or AMD Phenom II X4 940@3.0Ghz 
Memory: 6 GB RAM 
Graphics: DirectX 11 graphics card with 1 GB Video RAM - Nvidia Geforce GTX 460 or AMD Radeon HD 5770 
*DirectX: Version 11 *
Hard Drive: 25 GB available space 
Sound Card: DirectX 9.0c Compatible Sound Card with Latest Drivers 
Additional Notes: Broadband connection and service required for multiplayer mode Supported Video Cards at Time of Release:. NVidia GeForce GTX460 or better, GT500, GT600, GT700 series; AMD Radeon HD5850 or better, HD6000, HD7000, R7 and R9 series Intel ® Iris ™ Pro HD 5200 

Recommended: 

OS: Windows Vista (SP2), Windows 7 (SP1) or Windows 8 (Please note that we only support 64 bit OSs.) 
Processor: Eight core - Intel Core i7-3770@3.5 GHz or AMD FX-8350 X8 @ 4 GHz 
Memory: 8 GB RAM 
Graphics: DirectX 11 graphics card with 2 GB Video RAM - Nvidia Geforce GTX 560 ti or AMD Radeon HD 7850 
*DirectX: Version 11 *
Hard Drive: 25 GB available space 
Sound Card: DirectX 9.0c Compatible Sound Card with Latest Drivers 
Additional Notes: Broadband connection and service required for multiplayer mode Supported Video Cards at Time of Release:. NVidia GeForce GTX460 or better, GT500, GT600, GT700 series; AMD Radeon HD5850 or better, HD6000, HD7000, R7 and R9 series Intel ® Iris ™ Pro HD 5200

Watch Dogs(All PC Fixes)
Link:*tutorialbasket.com/games/fixes/watch-dogs-all-pc-fixes-requirements-screenshots-hd-wallpapers-more/


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 25, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



Pasapa said:


> Well,the game look **** compared to the  E3 2012 trailer. disappointed..



If you'd have posted that a month before, it would've been agreeable. But now, that is non-sense. PC version looks exactly like E3 2012. There are tons of comparisons too.


----------



## Pasapa (May 25, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Unless im looking at a different version , not a new one. I don't agree with you..


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 25, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Watch Dogs=Sleeping Dogs + Assassins Creed

There is hacking, crafting and unlocking involved.


----------



## TheFallenLord (May 25, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

How large is the map compared to, say, San Andreas? And can we beat up NPC's? Does the game have mature themes?


----------



## nomad47 (May 25, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



TheFallenLord said:


> How large is the map compared to, say, San Andreas? And can we beat up NPC's? Does the game have mature themes?



You can kill civilians around you. But that affects your reputation severely.
I found the coolest part to be the bike riding. 
And it has elements of all classics ( pursuits from NFS MW, A lot if AC, GTA)


----------



## TheFallenLord (May 25, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Okay, I was worried as I read somewhere that you can't beat up civilians.

- - - Updated - - -

I liked the bike/scooter riding in Sleeping Dogs too. If it's anything like that, I'm sold.


----------



## nomad47 (May 25, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



TheFallenLord said:


> Okay, I was worried as I read somewhere that you can't beat up civilians.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I liked the bike/scooter riding in Sleeping Dogs too. If it's anything like that, I'm sold.



No idea about sleeping dogs


----------



## iittopper (May 25, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



Pasapa said:


> Unless im looking at a different version , not a new one. I don't agree with you..



*a.pomf.se/pnrphs.webm


----------



## nomad47 (May 25, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



Pasapa said:


> Unless im looking at a different version , not a new one. I don't agree with you..



The graphics are stunning dude


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 25, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



iittopper said:


> *a.pomf.se/pnrphs.webm



will make this game run on ma pc even if i hav to burn the gpu by ocing...........


----------



## HE-MAN (May 25, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

u all are discussing pirated game


----------



## nomad47 (May 25, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

This sums it up

*i.imgur.com/XzXB4d8.jpg


----------



## TheFallenLord (May 25, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



gta0gagan said:


> will make this game run on ma pc even if i hav to burn the gpu by ocing...........


With your specs, I wouldn't worry about that.


----------



## topgear (May 26, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



nomad47 said:


> This sums it up
> 
> *i.imgur.com/XzXB4d8.jpg



Epic ...


----------



## TheFallenLord (May 26, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Early Watch Dogs PC adopters reports stuttering and low frame rates issues


----------



## Cyberghost (May 26, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



TheFallenLord said:


> Early Watch Dogs PC adopters reports stuttering and low frame rates issues


This reminds me the GTA 4 which has the same issue on release due to poor optimization.....


----------



## ankitj1611 (May 26, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Will this game be playable in HP pavilion G6 2010ax?

AMD APU Quad Core A8
6GB Ram
HD 7670 1GB

?


----------



## arijitsinha (May 26, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

I think I will get my copy tomorrow. It is shipped yesterday.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 26, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



ankitj1611 said:


> Will this game be playable in HP pavilion G6 2010ax?
> 
> AMD APU Quad Core A8
> 6GB Ram
> ...



Definitely Yes...


----------



## Pasapa (May 26, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

The ratings said that there were nudity,how much is there?


----------



## powerhoney (May 26, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



Pasapa said:


> The ratings said that there were nudity,how much is there?



Would like to know this too!!!


----------



## Cyberghost (May 26, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Watch Dogs’ Game Torrent May Be Infected with Crypto Mining Malware


----------



## Reloaded (May 26, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Tested this game today, work smoothly with 4gb ram ,core 2 duo processor, setting all HIGH . this game is nothing but hype, got bored within a hour


----------



## iittopper (May 26, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



Reloaded said:


> Tested this game today, work smoothly with 4gb ram ,core 2 duo processor, setting all HIGH . this game is nothing but hype, got bored within a hour



800 x 600 ??


----------



## Reloaded (May 26, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



iittopper said:


> 800 x 600 ??



1280x1024


----------



## iittopper (May 26, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



Reloaded said:


> 1280x1024



very cool . Enjoy


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 26, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

We got to unlock 12 Ctos Control towers and 6 Ctos Control Servers in order to play all kinds of games like racing,chasing and protect NPC's from any harm even before or after the crime happens likewise.

There is a lot of variety involved in the game but if you want to play the Campaign then it is a short game altogether.

I don't know whther we can continue playing the different games like I said before even after completing the Campaign or not is not known to me as I am still in ACT II only.


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 27, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

NVIDIA has released a new driver optimized for watch dogs. Enjoy gaming


----------



## nomad47 (May 27, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

*www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelh...results-multiple-amd-and-nvidia-cards-tested/

We AMD users are out of luck. Seems it is heavily optimized for Nvidia


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 27, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



nomad47 said:


> *www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelh...results-multiple-amd-and-nvidia-cards-tested/
> 
> We AMD users are out of luck. Seems it is heavily optimized for Nvidia


yes 60 fps ultra...................


----------



## .jRay. (May 27, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

At what settings will GT 630M be able to play it? With i7


----------



## nomad47 (May 27, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



gta0gagan said:


> yes 60 fps ultra...................



Hope AMD will come up with a driver update. Damn you Ubisoft!!! 

Update:

*videocardz.com/50583/amd-catalyst-14-6-brings-eyefinity-mixed-resolutions-support

All is not lost yet. Hail AMD!!


----------



## Flash (May 27, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



nomad47 said:


> *videocardz.com/50583/amd-catalyst-14-6-brings-eyefinity-mixed-resolutions-support
> All is not lost yet. Hail AMD!!


Wow. New Eyefinity is awesome, especially the FIT mode.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 27, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Unlocked all the Ctos Towers and Ctos Control centers.


----------



## puli44 (May 27, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

i've 3 gbram and i3 processor and nvidia Gt 520M (gpu)..can watch dogs playable on lower settings on this settings?


----------



## theserpent (May 27, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Anyone playing the game on 4 gb ram?


----------



## nomad47 (May 27, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



theserpent said:


> Anyone playing the game on 4 gb ram?



Some users are playing with 4 GB RAM. You will have to tons down the settings


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 27, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

i have the p2p one and playing the game at 50-60 fps constant @ 1368..medium.It does play well on high 20-50 but slutters sometime due to 4gb ram @low it plays at 65-80 fps


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 27, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

IDK, but with FX-8320 (I know, not a good CPU for gaming, I fell for the "octa-core") and R9 280X and 16GB RAM, I can play at High as well as Ultra @ 1080p with 20 fps. IDK if it's the game or my PC, but I'm really starting to regret sticking to the Red side.

I don't know why I bought a 3-year old card, so, when's the next-gen of NVIDIA GPUs coming?


----------



## snap (May 27, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

*www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelh...d-potentially-the-entire-pc-gaming-ecosystem/

*www.extremetech.com/extreme/173511...surps-power-from-developers-end-users-and-amd


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 27, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



puli44 said:


> i've 3 gbram and i3 processor and nvidia Gt 520M (gpu)..can watch dogs playable on lower settings on this settings?



i think you will be able to run at lowest setting around 20 fps.............

- - - Updated - - -



NVIDIAGeek said:


> IDK, but with FX-8320 (I know, not a good CPU for gaming, I fell for the "octa-core") and R9 280X and 16GB RAM, I can play at High as well as Ultra @ 1080p with 20 fps. IDK if it's the game or my PC, but I'm really starting to regret sticking to the Red side.
> 
> I don't know why I bought a 3-year old card, so, when's the next-gen of NVIDIA GPUs coming?



your processor is bottleneck IMO because r9 280x is said to give 60 fps at ultra setting............


----------



## Cyberghost (May 27, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Hii is anyone bought the digital version from Uplay. I bought it and started download but I'm getting only 10 KB/s is there any way to override it, I  have a 1 Mbps connection


----------



## TheFallenLord (May 27, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Watch Dogs for PC Reviews - Metacritic


----------



## RCuber (May 27, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



TheFallenLord said:


> Watch Dogs for PC Reviews - Metacritic



Thanks for helping me save 1800 bucks 

I'm skipping this game.


----------



## adityak469 (May 27, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

*i.imgur.com/IQ7n66L.jpg

so WD is full of memes, this is what happens when when you hack a billboard.


----------



## HE-MAN (May 27, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



gta0gagan said:


> i think you will be able to run at lowest setting around 20 fps.............
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



really fx8320 is a bottleneck for watch dogs seriously?


----------



## Cyberghost (May 27, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Good news Uplay down due to watch dogs. Sadly, I can't download the game due to crap uplay....


----------



## Pasapa (May 28, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Disappointed after reading metacritic reviews, sure all the major sites gives good ratings. But they do that for all the games from the big companies.. I had huge hopes for this game after i saw the trailer in 2012.. oh well


----------



## Cyberghost (May 28, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Remove Uplay! Change.org


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 28, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



HE-MAN said:


> really fx8320 is a bottleneck for watch dogs seriously?



this is for i7 4770k with r9 280x *blogs-images.forbes.com/jasonevangelho/files/2014/05/ultra-fxaa.png


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 28, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



gta0gagan said:


> your processor is bottleneck IMO because r9 280x is said to give 60 fps at ultra setting............



I knew it, I should've gone with your setup. Damn.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 28, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> I knew it, I should've gone with your setup. Damn.



what is ur existing rig and what was ur budget............


----------



## nomad47 (May 28, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



gta0gagan said:


> this is for i7 4770k with r9 280x *blogs-images.forbes.com/jasonevangelho/files/2014/05/ultra-fxaa.png



My GPU is well capable of kicking this game's ass. But my processor


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 28, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> I knew it, I should've gone with your setup. Damn.



*www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4-TDSyvp8s .  ihaven't watched it. damn my internet 
it is mentioned 30 fps ultra settings+1080p with no shadow details and antialaising with a 270x. 280x must provide even better experience. you can overclock you cpu if you really feel it is bottlenecking.


----------



## seamon (May 28, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Day 1 patch fixes a lot of things. I can now play on everything high 1080p @30-32 FPS. Ultra textures causes problems as I only have 2 GB vRAM. Driving lags have been fixed. The game uses 60-75% of my CPU(core i7 3632QM with 7000 passmark score) at high. CPU usage is much higher when driving as compared to simply walking.


----------



## Inceptionist (May 28, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

It is getting brutal reviews.


----------



## seamon (May 28, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

25 FPS on ultra and texture high.....hmmmmm.....not bad.


----------



## anirbandd (May 28, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

the early trailers and gameplay videos... they had awesome gfx. 

now i see this with not so impressive gfx..

what went wrong??


----------



## Gollum (May 28, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

I will buy it maybe next month or later for my PS4. I have a lot of games that I still need to finish.
I think it runs 1080p 60fps on ps4?


----------



## HE-MAN (May 28, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

what ever u guys say i will play this game on core i3 540 with 270x at ultra with min 30fps. 
i'll post a screen shot when i get the game


----------



## Pasapa (May 28, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



anirbandd said:


> the early trailers and gameplay videos... they had awesome gfx.
> 
> now i see this with not so impressive gfx..
> 
> what went wrong??



what went wrong? Ans. Consoles..The current gen consoles are very weak.


----------



## HE-MAN (May 28, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



gta0gagan said:


> this is for i7 4770k with r9 280x *blogs-images.forbes.com/jasonevangelho/files/2014/05/ultra-fxaa.png



yeah so
fx8350 is the recommended and so how come fx8320 is a bottle neck


----------



## RCuber (May 28, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Watch Dogs take on window reflections


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/T3leCeT.jpg


----------



## nomad47 (May 28, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



Inceptionist said:


> It is getting brutal reviews.



It is bound to happen when you deliberately optimize the game for one brand.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 28, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



HE-MAN said:


> yeah so
> fx8350 is the recommended and so how come fx8320 is a bottle neck



on ultra it will cause of pass mark score of 8320

the developer itself told that for ultra you need 9000+ pass mark..........


----------



## TheFallenLord (May 28, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



Inceptionist said:


> It is getting brutal reviews.


Yeah, the user reviews on Metacritic are pretty abysmal.


----------



## iittopper (May 28, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



Gollum said:


> I will buy it maybe next month or later for my PS4. I have a lot of games that I still need to finish.
> I think it runs 1080p 60fps on ps4?



900p and 30 fps . Its a big letdown considering Infamous SS and kZ is 1080p and run better . 



anirbandd said:


> the early trailers and gameplay videos... they had awesome gfx.
> 
> now i see this with not so impressive gfx..
> 
> what went wrong??



Yep game is Downgraded . no particle Physx . no texture filtering and bad dynamic Shadow and particle effect . This is common these days . Recent example is Dark Souls 2


[youtube]L_A6Z3gkXlk[/youtube]


Inceptionist said:


> It is getting brutal reviews.



Its not that bad , just didn't lived up to its hype .


----------



## nomad47 (May 28, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



gta0gagan said:


> on ultra it will cause of pass mark score of 8320
> 
> the developer itself told that for ultra you need 9000+ pass mark..........



Ultra with 1 frame Vsync, MSBAO and FXAA gives 30fps @ 1080p in my rig. CPU passmark around 7900. And 30fps is playable easily IMO.


----------



## seamon (May 28, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



nomad47 said:


> Ultra with 1 frame Vsync, MSBAO and FXAA gives 30fps @ 1080p in my rig. CPU passmark around 7900. And 30fps is playable easily IMO.



absolutely and so is 25 FPS which I am getting on the same settings.


----------



## anirbandd (May 28, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



TheFallenLord said:


> Yeah, the user reviews on Metacritic are pretty abysmal.



yeah.. ithink imma gonna pass on this game for now and play Oh-So-Awesome GTAV 

- - - Updated - - -



adityak469 said:


> *i.imgur.com/IQ7n66L.jpg
> 
> so WD is full of memes, this is what happens when when you hack a billboard.



see, they[Ubi] have copied even the dirt and grit of the interwebs. lazy lazy lazy Ubi.


----------



## hearthacker (May 28, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

So hows the multiplayer experience on PC? Is it difficult to find other players online? Does the ping make it difficult to play? I guess if I will order this game, it would solely be for the multiplayer.


----------



## iittopper (May 28, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Started the game finally . Running @ ultra with 40-45 fps . Not too much impressed by the graphics but hacking part is good . And multiplayer is probably the best thing of WD especially the online hacking part .

I hope Nvidia/Ubisoft release a patch to improve Physx and texture Filtering .


----------



## nrvpnchl (May 28, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



Gollum said:


> I will buy it maybe next month or later for my PS4. I have a lot of games that I still need to finish.
> I think it runs 1080p 60fps on ps4?



Nope, its 900p 30fps on ps4


----------



## seamon (May 28, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



nrvpnchl said:


> Nope, its 900p 30fps on ps4



compared to what settings on PC?


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 28, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



RCuber said:


> Watch Dogs take on window reflections
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


even i wanted to post this thanks you posted is.I was very dissapointed when i first played the game and saw there was no reflection on mirror. what a facepalm for a next gen game


----------



## seamon (May 28, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Framerates improve when playing from a SSD.


----------



## anirbandd (May 28, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



iittopper said:


> Not too much impressed by the graphics but hacking part is good . And multiplayer is probably the best thing of WD especially the online hacking part .



I read that the hacking is the most over hyped feature?? Its just like press or mash a button to hack.


----------



## iittopper (May 28, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



anirbandd said:


> I read that the hacking is the most over hyped feature?? Its just like press or mash a button to hack.



Well yeah its a one click function . But i guess it was known from Day 1 . The fun part is that you dont have to use guns against enemies . Use Environment and your creativity to kill them .


----------



## nrvpnchl (May 28, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



seamon said:


> compared to what settings on PC?



Well i don't know:what:


----------



## thejunglegod (May 28, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Doesn't this game give a very Deus Ex: HR feeling? Just my 2 cents.
Anyway, why isn't there a digital downloadable version in Indian currency on Uplay? Even Origin has it. I don't like getting discs, I prefer the digital version. Can anyone of you tell me where to download the digital version from?


----------



## ariftwister (May 28, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

What's the total size of this game?


----------



## Cyberghost (May 28, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

14270 MB for english language version

- - - Updated - - -



thejunglegod said:


> Doesn't this game give a very Deus Ex: HR feeling? Just my 2 cents.
> Anyway, why isn't there a digital downloadable version in Indian currency on Uplay? Even Origin has it. I don't like getting discs, I prefer the digital version. Can anyone of you tell me where to download the digital version from?


Game4u has digital version currently they removed from their website ask the customer care for more details


----------



## rst (May 28, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Its 22 GB game


----------



## thejunglegod (May 28, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



alienempire said:


> 14270 MB for english language version
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



ahh ok. Thanks mate.


----------



## seamon (May 28, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



rst said:


> Its 22 GB game



The multilingual pack yes.


----------



## Flash (May 28, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

*blog.ubi.com/watch-dogs-ctos-mobile-companion-app-faq/


----------



## ratul (May 29, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

3hrs into the game now, pretty good, yet very redundant, that hacking stuff soon seems to get repetitive, driving is awful, graphics meh, and missions OK, good if you bar the guns and use just hacking stuff. Even made a gameplay video:


----------



## anirbandd (May 29, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



iittopper said:


> Well yeah its a one click function . But i guess it was known from Day 1 . The fun part is that you dont have to use guns against enemies . Use *Environment and your creativity *to kill them .



quote from metacritic:


> Hacking street lights causes every civilian driver in the vicinity plus a few more to press their accelerators through the floorboard and cause a 15 car pileup at the intersection. I don't know what it is about hacking a streetlight, but be prepared when you do it or you might wind up killing yourself.



the gamers who play this have plenty of that creativity. but it seems the devs dont have that much. 

go through the reviews on metacritic. *www.metacritic.com/game/pc/watch-dogs/user-reviews


----------



## nomad47 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



anirbandd said:


> quote from metacritic:
> 
> 
> the gamers who play this have plenty of that creativity. but it seems the devs dont have that much.
> ...



But using blockers to stop police cars, bursting junction boxes to stop criminals is fun.


----------



## Bhargav (May 29, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*


----------



## thejunglegod (May 29, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

The graphics are not upto standard since this was supposed to release last year, a month after GTA V did. They said they wanted to "iron out" some flaws and make it a seriously good game. What pisses me off is how the E3 gameplay reveal looks ten times better than the final cut.


----------



## seamon (May 29, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Kaspersky indicates that the famous jackets website is malicious


----------



## Cyberghost (May 29, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



seamon said:


> Kaspersky indicates that the famous jackets website is malicious



same here.


----------



## seamon (May 29, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

His text looks suspiciously erroneous, possibly google translated.


----------



## seamon (May 29, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



elektremartin said:


> what's the problem guys any querry



Why is your website unnaturally malicious?


----------



## nomad47 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Why on earth would anybody want to wear a coat while playing Watchdogs?? Its hot like hell in India.


----------



## thejunglegod (May 29, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Watch Dogs : my "true next-gen experience": *youtu.be/idA9BEA4Hxs

Some horrifying bugs which are obviously expected. But some of these are really bad.


----------



## ankitj1611 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



thejunglegod said:


> Watch Dogs : my "true next-gen experience": *youtu.be/idA9BEA4Hxs
> 
> Some horrifying bugs which are obviously expected. But some of these are really bad.





I watched the full video.Is this really a 2014 game?it seems game has been coded by bad coders."the box just breakes by just touching it by car" , "the traffic light pole is just swinging" and in the end what i saw was very very dumb  .I dont know how to explain it but these things used to happend in old games around 2004-2005.*Pataal me entry   * Ha ha .But still i am downloading and will try it on my laptop

This was scheduled for release in last year but was postponed for 2014.And now too so much bugs 

After watching this one can say that GTA is GTA..no one can stand similar to it.Oh Rockstar please port it for PC


----------



## Faun (May 29, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



nomad47 said:


> Why on earth would anybody want to wear a coat while playing Watchdogs?? Its hot like hell in India.



Gotta be completely immersed in the game.


----------



## nomad47 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



Faun said:


> Gotta be completely immersed in the game.



 Now, now. Where are my computer engineering books? Need to learn to code for hacking. 
But seriously is that user a bot?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 29, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

My CPU PassMark score is 7.1k, WTF? It's not even around it's usual 8k. Help?

- - - Updated - - -

Well, these tell a whole different story.



Spoiler



*static.techspot.com/articles-info/827/bench/CPU_01.png

*static.techspot.com/articles-info/827/bench/Ultra_02.png


----------



## nomad47 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

OK here is a weird discovery
If I play the game in windowed mode with everything at ultra @1080p I get a constant 60fps. The moment I select full screen boom!! 30fps. 
And difference between both mode is the window bar at top.


----------



## ratul (May 29, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



nomad47 said:


> OK here is a weird discovery
> If I play the game in windowed mode with everything at ultra @1080p I get a constant 60fps. The moment I select full screen boom!! 30fps.
> And difference between both mode is the window bar at top.



try borderless, works for me..


----------



## nomad47 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



ratul said:


> try borderless, works for me..



Whoa!! It works!! 45fps


----------



## iittopper (May 30, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



nomad47 said:


> OK here is a weird discovery
> If I play the game in windowed mode with everything at ultra @1080p I get a constant 60fps. The moment I select full screen boom!! 30fps.
> And difference between both mode is the window bar at top.



Vsync is Broken . Try Vsync from your GPU Driver setting .


----------



## topgear (May 30, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



seamon said:


> Kaspersky indicates that the famous jackets website is malicious





alienempire said:


> same here.





seamon said:


> His text looks suspiciously erroneous, possibly google translated.





seamon said:


> Why is your website unnaturally malicious?





nomad47 said:


> Why on earth would anybody want to wear a coat while playing Watchdogs?? Its hot like hell in India.





nomad47 said:


> Now, now. Where are my computer engineering books? Need to learn to code for hacking.
> But seriously is that user a bot?



Spammer.



Faun said:


> Gotta be completely immersed in the game.



I think one need to live on the cold parts of the country to wear a long coat like that while playing watch dogs on streets on a laptop 




NVIDIAGeek said:


> My CPU PassMark score is 7.1k, WTF? It's not even around it's usual 8k. Help?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



what cpu do you have ? If it's above minimum system requirement then don't get bothered by passmark result.


----------



## thejunglegod (May 30, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Btw, how many of you found driving weird? I couldn't for the love of my life control the first red car. And I've played my share of GTA and Saints row. A little push of W accelerates it as if it's been given a nitrous boost.  Does anyone else feel the driving mechanics are a little clumsy?


----------



## .jRay. (May 30, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Annnddd.. my friend is getting an original copy of watch dogs in exchange of some case in cs:go


----------



## anirbandd (May 30, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

good deal, ehh?? 

- - - Updated - - -



ankitj1611 said:


> After watching this one can say that GTA is GTA..no one can stand similar to it.Oh Rockstar please port it for PC



aah teh problems of pc gamer 

Rockstar forevah!!


----------



## ankitj1611 (May 30, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



anirbandd said:


> aah teh problems of pc gamer
> 
> Rockstar forevah!!




What is the meaning of* aah teh*??  Which language is this


----------



## sam_738844 (May 30, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

^^ next gen kids 

same like tew cool --> Too cool

aah teh --> Ah! The...

swapping the e and h in the word "The" not only destroys the language but also adds swag points by 23698.


----------



## TheFallenLord (May 30, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Watch Dogs PC performance patch planned to reduce lag and stuttering issues


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 30, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

*Completed Watch Dogs...*


----------



## seamon (May 30, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

^^Whoa! That's some heavy gaming. 5% here


----------



## .jRay. (May 30, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



bavusani said:


> *Completed Watch Dogs...*



Already??? Mines still downloading.. :/


----------



## snap (May 30, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

"Watch_Dogs contains a game breaking bug across all platforms, preventing many players from playing the game"

*forums.ubi.com/showthread.php/882580-OFFICIAL-Game-stuck-on-loading-screen

TL;DR
"The forum thread is rapidly getting larger and larger (70+ page at time of this writing) with users across all platforms getting stuck on the loading screen when trying to play the game.
There is little information from Ubisoft on this issue, and with all the players working with each other to find the root cause, it seems to derive from using the rewards system on the Uplay store.
There is one forum moderator who is trying to work with players on a workaround, but there is no official word from Ubisoft acknowledging this issue.
Every hour the thread is rapidly growing, with players getting extremely frustrated at the lack of communication from Ubisoft.
Unfortunately, no fix or workaround has been found yet. And there is no sign of a fix anytime soon."


Source : reddit


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 30, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Ubisoft has announced 

Patch for PC coming soon fixing all the bugs


----------



## seamon (May 31, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

I'mma stop playing right now so even if I lose my progress like this, it will be no biggie.


----------



## Inceptionist (May 31, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

I was so hyped for this game, now I don't even want to waste my bandwidth on it...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 31, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



topgear said:


> what cpu do you have ? If it's above minimum system requirement then don't get bothered by passmark result.



fx-8320.


----------



## iittopper (May 31, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



Inceptionist said:


> I was so hyped for this game, now I don't even want to waste my bandwidth on it...



Its a good game , just didn't lived upto its hype . If your rig is powerful , then definitely play it .


----------



## Inceptionist (May 31, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

It's not about the graphics.

It is more about flawed gameplay, poor optimization along with 'we'll fix it later with a patch' and 'release DLCs for profit' mentality of AAA game companies.


----------



## rajnusker (May 31, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

^Agreed. The gameplay crashes on my PC with low settings I have a decent CPU paired with HD6870.


----------



## iittopper (May 31, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



Inceptionist said:


> It's not about the graphics.
> 
> It is more about flawed gameplay, poor optimization along with 'we'll fix it later with a patch' and 'release DLCs for profit' mentality of AAA game companies.



Agreed on poor optimization part, but i liked the gameplay very much . Game encourage you to use hack instead of shooting like in every other open world game .Stealth part is done very good and skill tree is also very nice . But the best thing about this game is Online Hacking  .


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

The only bad things I've heard about this game is sh*tty optimization and driving mechanics. I've heard great things about story, stealth mechanics and visuals (of course, not like that demo, but..).


----------



## rajnusker (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

This game runs with wonderful details on PS4/XBO which have low-end config. But on PC they lag a lot. Why can't we get decent optimization? I think I would buy a PS4 after the price drop to 30k, at least that way won't have to worry about upgrading for couple of years.


----------



## iittopper (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



rajnusker said:


> This game runs with wonderful details on PS4/XBO which have low-end config. But on PC they lag a lot. Why can't we get decent optimization? I think I would buy a PS4 after the price drop to 30k, at least that way won't have to worry about upgrading for couple of years.



I disagree . If you have rig equivalent to ps4 ( AMD 7850 /  nvidia 660 and good quad core/ 8 core processor + 8 GB ram ) you can run it better than ps4 . Moreover , ps4 version is 900p , 30 fps .


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



iittopper said:


> I disagree . If you have rig equivalent to ps4 ( AMD 7850 /  nvidia 660 and good quad core/ 8 core processor + 8 GB ram ) you can run it better than ps4 . Moreover , ps4 version is 900p , 30 fps .



again i disagree games will never be optimized like games for console so they can't utilize the pc hardware effectively...........


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

go buy it and play on 30fps forever


----------



## Inceptionist (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

And then there are DLCs to squeeze monney out of gamers even after the've purchased the game. What the bloody hell? Why can't you give complete contents when we buy them? Oh right, cause there are a dozen studios making this buggy game. Apparently, these studios have never heard the phrase 'too many cooks...'.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

I am now worried about The Division


----------



## hsr (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

No time for rules? Enjoy your ban while it lasts.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



hsr said:


> No time for rules? Enjoy your ban while it lasts.



Did they get banned??? Can't quite see on tapatalk...


----------



## ACidBaseD (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Bought Watch_Dogs uPlay Deluxe Edition.. 14 gigs of download (will take 2-3 days ).. Should I wait for the patch or hop in (once download finishes)??????


----------



## seamon (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



ACidBaseD said:


> Bought Watch_Dogs uPlay Deluxe Edition.. 14 gigs of download (will take 2-3 days ).. Should I wait for the patch or hop in (once download finishes)??????



Patch it lol otherwise you will cry why you bought the game.


----------



## iittopper (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



ACidBaseD said:


> Bought Watch_Dogs uPlay Deluxe Edition.. 14 gigs of download (will take 2-3 days ).. Should I wait for the patch or hop in (once download finishes)??????



Your rig is powerful . Download ASAP


----------



## seamon (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

I meant patch the day 1 patch. The game works pretty good after that.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Watchdogs have typical porn clichés. A plumber and a woman's conversation is epic. For anyone interested open world map, go to the extreme right side of your screen and near the park there is a privacy invasion mission. (Near the place of "thanks for the tip" mission in act 1 where you finally meet the guy. The conversation is a


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Wow! This game's actually great apart from being badly optimized. Loving it more than I did GTA IV (ain't dissing GTA, still want GTAV), it's a breath of fresh air in modern open-world games really, one-tap hack (may not be true hacking) but can be used to feel more badarse especially during cop chases. 

The graphics are great. I'm on everything Ultra, Textures High (even though my card has 3 gigs, as recommended by every PCer) beats Sleeping Dogs by a mile. TBH, Sleeping Dogs' night with raining graphics were great but too saturated, I feel this game gets that right. 

Bad thing is ugly optimization, comes down to 26 while driving) and driving mechanics (GRID-like). Oh and also, I had turned on Power Save mode in Windows which was the reason for poor performance. CPU's fine, no bottleneck or anything.


----------



## iittopper (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Wow! This game's actually great apart from being badly optimized. Loving it more than I did GTA IV (ain't dissing GTA, still want GTAV), it's a breath of fresh air in modern open-world games really, one-tap hack (may not be true hacking) but can be used to feel more badarse especially during cop chases.
> 
> The graphics are great. I'm on everything Ultra, Textures High (even though my card has 3 gigs, as recommended by every PCer) beats Sleeping Dogs by a mile. TBH, Sleeping Dogs' night with raining graphics were great but too saturated, I feel this game gets that right.
> 
> Bad thing is ugly optimization, comes down to 26 while driving) and driving mechanics (GRID-like). Oh and also, I had turned on Power Save mode in Windows which was the reason for poor performance. CPU's fine, no bottleneck or anything.



Got a new GPU ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Anyone playing Watch Doges multiplayer ? If so, how is it ?


----------



## iittopper (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



Nerevarine said:


> Anyone playing Watch Doges multiplayer ? If so, how is it ?



Its awesome . When you are not doing any mission and just screwing around chicago , you cant let your guard down . because some person can come in your game and hack you . Free roam is also nice although no way near GTA online . Decryption mode is also very good .


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



iittopper said:


> Got a new GPU ?



No, it's R9 280X.


----------



## Faun (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

*i.imgur.com/ogvfxKS.jpg


----------



## ACidBaseD (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



iittopper said:


> Your rig is powerful . Download ASAP



Downloaded it, getting 40-50 fps all ultra but drops down to 25-30 especially while driving. 
Turned a few settings to high, still same problem.

Turned everything to low, there was still fps drops (again, mainly while driving). I hope they release a patch instead of focusing on newer DLC's.



seamon said:


> Patch it lol otherwise you will cry why you bought the game.



Are there any unofficial patches released yet?


----------



## Gollum (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



ACidBaseD said:


> Downloaded it, getting 40-50 fps all ultra but drops down to 25-30 especially while driving.
> Turned a few settings to high, still same problem.
> 
> Turned everything to low, there was still fps drops (again, mainly while driving). I hope they release a patch instead of focusing on newer DLC's.
> ...


DLC = more money
Patch = no money
watchdogs devs are greedy


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



nomad47 said:


> Darn!!! I wish ATI comes up with something to kick Nvidia in their nuts.



You do know that GW actually can help indie developers to extend their set of capabilities and available resources without building super expensive in-house solutions? right...riiiight??

you are also still stuck with ATI, its AMD now


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



sam_738844 said:


> You do know that GW actually can help indie developers to extend their set of capabilities and available resources without building super expensive in-house solutions? right...riiiight??
> 
> you are also still stuck with ATI, its AMD now



Ah true. But I have always used ATI instead of AMD. I am not against game works, am against deliberately crippling the competition. 
Had not ATI (oops AMD) brought out Tahiti, Nvidia cards would still cost a premium making high end rigs out of my league at least.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



nomad47 said:


> Ah true. But I have always used ATI instead of AMD. I am not against game works, am against deliberately crippling the competition.
> Had not ATI (oops AMD) brought out Tahiti, Nvidia cards would still cost a premium making high end rigs out of my league at least.



The point boss, the point. if you are not against GW or nvidia, then apparently you have already contradicted your point about nvidia crippling competition.   The words about this is long discussed and taken to developers who actually write code and make games. They ARE NOT agreeing with even a tiny part where it says nvidia has deliberately tried to destroy market for AMD. Who else do you need to vouch for the fact now?

Nvidia's stupid pricing, another story, a SAGA, totally different perspective.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



sam_738844 said:


> The point boss, the point. if you are not against GW or nvidia, then apparently you have already contradicted your point about nvidia crippling competition.   The words about this is long discussed and taken to developers who actually write code and make games. They ARE NOT agreeing with even a tiny part where it says nvidia has deliberately tried to destroy market for AMD. Who else do you need to vouch for the fact now?
> 
> Nvidia's stupid pricing, another story, a SAGA, totally different perspective.



May be. But I am unable to digest the fact that on similar specs Nvidia rigs are outperforming AMD rigs by 15-20 fps. Optimization is another thing. Just a personal experience. If I play Watchdogs using borderless mode I get 55 fps with everything cranked up. The moment I go full screen (mins it, visually there are no difference in this two modes) it drops to 30. I bet no Nvidia user is facing similar issue.

Or may be am just paranoid. It will be beneficial to entire PC gaming community if am proved wrong. Peace!


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

^^

HARDOCP - Watch Dogs - Watch Dogs AMD & NVIDIA GPU Performance Preview

 Read the whole article carefully, if you have not read already. Specially where it is written after a thorough analysis of performance about watch_dogs running with gpus from both camps that....

_"There has been a lot of FUD around the internet about AMD potentially lacking in performance compared to NVIDIA. We hope we have smashed the rumors and provided facts based on gameplay and not some quick-use benchmark tool that will many times tell you little."_


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



sam_738844 said:


> ^^
> 
> HARDOCP - Watch Dogs - Watch Dogs AMD & NVIDIA GPU Performance Preview
> 
> ...



The article is about their collaboration right? I have not found the specified lines. Let's see

Updated:
Sorry did not see the new link. Well that is reasurring at least. May be a new driver will fix the issues  am facing.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

So I found a way to fix Watch_Doge FPS problems. I am now getting a constant 45+ fps while driving and 55-70fps while not driving on all settings on High (not ultra, haven't tested it yet will post tomorrow). Almost stuttering is gone/minimal. 

Go here C:\Program Files (x86)\Ubisoft\Ubisoft Game Launcher\games\Watch_Dogs\bin

Create a shortcut of watch_dogs.exe to desktop.

Go to properties of that shorcut and in the target location add the following command 

```
-disablepagefilecheck
```

This should solve it 

Also change GPU Buffers  to 1


----------



## topgear (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Hmm .. interesting. So disabling pagefile should fix the stuttering issue ? Anyway, people with 8GB+ ram - can you completely disable pagefile for a while and test the game ?


----------



## seamon (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



topgear said:


> Hmm .. interesting. So disabling pagefile should fix the stuttering issue ? Anyway, people with 8GB+ ram - can you completely disable pagefile for a while and test the game ?



I have 12 GB RAM and disabling pagefile does make the game faster.


----------



## topgear (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Thanks for the feedback..  so now we have some working solution.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Turns out the game is running fine with almost no stuttering on full Ultra/Maxed out even the textures with FXAA. I'm getting around 40-50fps.. Dips down to 35 some times.

But I think the Increase in AA quality is more visible than increasing from High --> Ultra.


----------



## SunE (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Started playing it today. Doesn't seem too interesting. Have to play a bit more to say for sure.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Why doesn't it work on SLI??? 
:'( :'( :'(


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



topgear said:


> Hmm .. interesting. So disabling pagefile should fix the stuttering issue ? Anyway, people with 8GB+ ram - can you completely disable pagefile for a while and test the game ?



I have 16 GB and have disabled to pagefile, been running 35-45 @ all Ultra except textures at 1080p for 2 hours, fps drops while driving as usual.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Guys check this thread out, not sure if you want to try this but the video really does look awesome.

Watch Dogs Kadzait24 XML Full MOD 1.0 - Check out real Ultra Graphics - Guru3D.com Forums


Filelink : --*www10.zippyshare.com/v/17195789/file.html


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

*fbcdn-photos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t1.0-0/10388141_10201110707930434_6987059531634409758_n.jpg

k den


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

^Now, Watch_Dogs is officially badarse than GTA (it actually was anyway *flame suit on*).

And Aiden Pierce knows him. Dayum.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Now, Watch_Dogs is officially badarse than GTA (it actually was anyway *flame suit on*).



There are many easter eggs in Watch Dogs.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



adityak469 said:


> *fbcdn-photos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t1.0-0/10388141_10201110707930434_6987059531634409758_n.jpg
> 
> k den



Really


----------



## Gollum (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

[YOUTUBE]Hf6eL4z9jyw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

playstation forevah!!


----------



## rajnusker (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Anybody updated to 14.6 catalyst and noticing some good fps improvement?


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

does it list any improvements for mobile [laptop ] gpus??


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

How many of you guys had the "invisible character" problem while playing?


----------



## Jripper (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

14.6 beta improved framerates a little. Especially while driving.


----------



## SunE (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Well I have been using 14.6 beta since I started playing so can't say if it improves anything or not. But for me my fps never goes below 40 and is always around 50.


----------



## rajnusker (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

[MENTION=135790]SunE[/MENTION] What settings do you play at?


----------



## SunE (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



rajnusker said:


> [MENTION=135790]SunE[/MENTION] What settings do you play at?



I don't remeber the correct values but textures are on high and graphics quality is set as custom with different settings. Will let you know tomorrow. Am on my laptop right now.


----------



## rajnusker (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



Jripper said:


> 14.6 beta improved framerates a little. Especially while driving.



On 14.1, the game was lagging a lot with a HD 6870 on medium settings, so I thought to wait for updates.



SunE said:


> I don't remeber the correct values but textures are on high and graphics quality is set as custom with different settings. Will let you know tomorrow. Am on my laptop right now.



Okay, thanks. Are you using the pagefile trick?


----------



## SunE (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Yes am using the pagefile trick.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Any of you edited the gamerprofile.xml?
There, DeferredFxQuality parameter is set to "console" -_- Changing it to "pc" improves visuals quite a lot.


----------



## rajnusker (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

^Does this affect performance?


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Watch Dogs E3 graphics mod by TheWorse | Forums
Watch-Dogs-E3-graphics-mod-by-TheWorse?
p=10039871

GFX mod is here


----------



## snap (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

*www.reddit.com/r/Games/comments/289s7b/watch_dogs_original_graphical_effects_e3_201213/

After hours testing... Watch Dogs (E3 Bloom effect working) - Guru3D.com Forums

Watch_Dogs original graphical effects (E3 2012/13) found in game files [PC] - NeoGAF


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

some of the shots he have shown are exaggerated or i would say added post processing after they were taken, however I mixed those up with another mod, also the above mod can break dynamic lighting and add extra unnecessary contrasts. So I made some adjustments in the xml myslf and below are the results. At ultra 1080P, MSAA 2X, Hboa+Low, DOF on/off, Lowset FPS 33, highest 65, avg -41. It does help a lot with the stuttering issue while driving.


*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/Watch_Dogs2014-06-1700-47-47-95_zps345d0a32.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/Watch_Dogs2014-06-1423-39-39-21_zps1beac6ec.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/Watch_Dogs2014-06-1700-36-22-88_zpsb1153e01.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/Watch_Dogs2014-06-1700-01-23-24_zpsdef24125.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/Watch_Dogs2014-06-1518-07-13-72_zps14485685.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/Watch_Dogs2014-06-1700-48-28-78_zpsb184052d.jpg


----------



## rajnusker (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

^which gpu?


----------



## seamon (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



rajnusker said:


> ^which gpu?



GTX 780m


----------



## beingGamer (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

can this be played on my config(it's in my signature)?
and if i want to buy it, where I can get it at best price and at how much?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



anikkket said:


> can this be played on my config(it's in my signature)?
> and if i want to buy it, where I can get it at best price and at how much?



yup surely it can be played.........


----------



## thejunglegod (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



sam_738844 said:


> some of the shots he have shown are exaggerated or i would say added post processing after they were taken, however I mixed those up with another mod, also the above mod can break dynamic lighting and add extra unnecessary contrasts. So I made some adjustments in the xml myslf and below are the results. At ultra 1080P, MSAA 2X, Hboa+Low, DOF on/off, Lowset FPS 33, highest 65, avg -41. It does help a lot with the stuttering issue while driving.
> 
> 
> *i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/Watch_Dogs2014-06-1700-47-47-95_zps345d0a32.jpg
> ...


These are easily the closest anyone has got to the original E3 footage. Good job dude.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

If you don't mind, [MENTION=88006]sam[/MENTION], I'd like you to upload your xml file. That game looks so darn beautiful now.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> If you don't mind, [MENTION=88006]sam[/MENTION], I'd like you to upload your xml file. That game looks so darn beautiful now.



I wont mind, but follow the kadz vs TheWorse battle in guru3d, its a war now! Epic, each one claiming the mods as their own genuine invention, after much mud , now kadz thread is locked down and the file is missing from zippyshare.

 PM me your email id, i will send it you.

 Actually kadz was the first to introduce the xml mod, then he went on bending things until he came up with the patch files, where you dint need to fiddle with xml and directly put the patch.fat and .dat file into x64 folder, and then create a dynamic gamerprofile.xml by the game itself. Upto version 4.0 it was fine, then TheWorse came with the same concept except he claimed kadz mod had nothing to do with his, obviously crossed and name-called by kadz for allegedly stealing his idea and de-compiling and BinHexing his files. 

However, kadz for now is partially banned and the version 5.0 of his patches are , which I presume is, released by TheWorse with E3 Bloom and other goodies, so i suggest just take the TheWorse Mod from *here* and apply as instructed.

The main reason for this feud is that kadz mod was impacting performance also breaking some Dynamic lights and shadows, while he was claiming just to improve it and somehow did, TheWorse came with more uniformly compiled shaders.

- - - Updated - - -

Ubisoft! You sneaky fking bstrd !! This is all you have been hiding from us, just castrated the game huh ?!! Guys! this is serious now, by the time we were all whining about how crippled this game in PC was, modders were busy. I mean i will show you why watch_dogs is not only a great looking game, it is in fact a game with frigging awesome visuals ! its just mind melting, with all those E3 eye candies! they are so damn real! Just have a look at these below screenshots after full mod 7.0 from TheWorse, see it, use it, believe it. Guys with GPUS like 280X or higher, i gotta tell you, just push this game , you are missing some real next gen stuff !


*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/Watch_Dogs2014-06-1722-57-57-64_zps793676d4.jpg


*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/Watch_Dogs2014-06-1723-04-09-30_zps78f31ddf.jpg

*Just look at the shadows!!*

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/Watch_Dogs2014-06-1723-07-29-44_zps1adbe8bf.jpg

*DAT BLOOM! Goodness!!*

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/Watch_Dogs2014-06-1723-21-23-38_zps0f13ef01.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/Watch_Dogs2014-06-1800-42-29-02_zpsd97c6732.jpg

*Just look at the beautiful headlight shadows effect from the car onto the bike and on the streets!! Amazing...*

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/Watch_Dogs2014-06-1723-57-31-74_zpsd7ba2d72.jpg

*Greet your eyes with the sensational reflection of the neons in the puddle in front of aiden, also the prominence of sky in the reflection in the below two shots*

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/Watch_Dogs2014-06-1822-56-48-79_zpsa1c86f87.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/Watch_Dogs2014-06-1823-04-21-27_zps5bc288b2.jpg

*THIS DOF!!!*

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/Watch_Dogs2014-06-1900-00-24-88_zps2666abfb.jpg

*The soft red bloom *! :') 

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/Watch_Dogs2014-06-1823-00-59-21_zpse06b55cf.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/Watch_Dogs2014-06-1822-59-08-61_zpsf39a0dc4.jpg

*The Rain*

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/Watch_Dogs2014-06-1822-59-04-44_zpsf0b00905.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/Watch_Dogs2014-06-1800-42-40-27_zpsa4e57ea0.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

The Ubisoft sure are a fvcked up group of people...


----------



## snap (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

see post no:616 of this thread...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

Atleast they were kind enough to leave it in the files and not say "f**k it and delete". IDK how much extras there will be for GTAV when it releases for PC in the name of mods.

EDIT: And too much open-world games coming out. I can absolutely not miss Middle-Earth, nor AC: Unity, DAI is a game I'll play only if it gets good reception from gamers. I'm pretty sure I can't milk all these games dry. 24 hours isn't enough, SHYTE!


----------



## abhidev (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

is this game worth buying....or should I try out the ahem version??  :/


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



abhidev said:


> is this game* worth buying*....or should I try out the ahem version??  :/



Definitely , alone for modding.


----------



## Akshaydub55 (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*

can i run watch dog on my pc with 3 gb ram


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



sam_738844 said:


> some of the shots he have shown are exaggerated or i would say added post processing after they were taken, however I mixed those up with another mod, also the above mod can break dynamic lighting and add extra unnecessary contrasts. So I made some adjustments in the xml myslf and below are the results. At ultra 1080P, MSAA 2X, Hboa+Low, DOF on/off, Lowset FPS 33, highest 65, avg -41. It does help a lot with the stuttering issue while driving.
> 
> 
> *i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/Watch_Dogs2014-06-1700-47-47-95_zps345d0a32.jpg
> ...



wow i am getting 10 fps at ultra............

- - - Updated - - -



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Wow! This game's actually great apart from being badly optimized. Loving it more than I did GTA IV (ain't dissing GTA, still want GTAV), it's a breath of fresh air in modern open-world games really, one-tap hack (may not be true hacking) but can be used to feel more badarse especially during cop chases.
> 
> The graphics are great. I'm on everything Ultra, Textures High (even though my card has 3 gigs, as recommended by every PCer) beats Sleeping Dogs by a mile. TBH, Sleeping Dogs' night with raining graphics were great but too saturated, I feel this game gets that right.
> 
> Bad thing is ugly optimization, comes down to 26 while driving) and driving mechanics (GRID-like). Oh and also, I had turned on Power Save mode in Windows which was the reason for poor performance. CPU's fine, no bottleneck or anything.



i am getting 10 fps, how are u getting more??


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



gagan_kumar said:


> i am getting 10 fps, how are u getting more??



LOL. Quoting a six-month old post. xD 

This game's worth for a max of 2 days after beating it in a week. Sorry, I don't have the game. But had installed the beta drivers which was released during its launch.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> LOL. Quoting a six-month old post. xD
> 
> This game's worth for a max of 2 days after beating it in a week. Sorry, I don't have the game. But had installed the beta drivers which was released during its launch.



huh? i am just asking that you also have r9 280x , how much fps you were getting at the time u played it...................


----------



## beingGamer (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WatchDogs -  PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/PS3/PS4*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> LOL. Quoting a six-month old post. xD
> 
> This game's worth for a max of 2 days after beating it in a week. Sorry, I don't have the game. But had installed the beta drivers which was released during its launch.


Doesn't matter how old is the post, If someone wants info


----------



## pra_2006 (Mar 16, 2015)

awesome game loved it


----------

